# Offline, who has given you shit for being a fur?



## IAN (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm talking in person, like people you've met face-to-face, not internet trolls or retards on gaming boards, etc.


For the most part, no one. In fact, since I treat being a furry as primarily a hobby I don't try to hide it at all. I have almost all of my (general, non fetish related) fursona art and con pics on my Facebook page, have a pic of my fursona as my BG image on both my PC's, have my badges hanging in my room, and both my parents know and don't regard to it as anything other than another hobby of mine. My mother even offered to help me build a fursuit, though I declined.


Except from one person in particular. The one 15 year old, visibly autistic, socially awkward, video game, internet-meme obsessed social outcast kid who spends his life on 4chan and Reddit, that everyone can't stand. When he first saw my furry pics on FB he came at me with all the generic beastiality, fursuit, etc. stereotypes and insults which I was able to own his ass on easily. 

And more recently in person when he hung in the same circle as some of my friends he's said shit like "I see why you like Sonic so much because he probably gets you turned on" and "god forbid you ever come near my dog I'll drop kick your ass if you do". I should also mention he's also the typical leftest nutjob who goes on and on on how all Republicans are "ignorant" and "intolerant". Oh, the irony. xD

And it's like no matter what facts you prove to him you'll never be able to change his  forced belief that all furries are nothing but scandelous sex fiends who desire sex with anything that moves. He's pretty much just out to hate furries senselessly because he thinks it makes him look cool. xD


Share with me your stories, if any.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 14, 2013)

Uh, one of my friends gave me the "wow you're fucking weird" stare for a full minute when I admitted to wanting to go to anthrocon, and to having friends in the fandom. She stopped and cracked a grin when I reminded her that she's a hardcore Otaku and that we were sitting in an anime club meeting with teenagers, squealing over fictional demon butlers.

We cool.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2013)

Smack the shit outta him, seriously. Some people only learn the hard way. 

Irl, no ones really cares I'm a furry. It's not that interesting to them I guess.




Littlerock said:


> squealing over fictional demon butlers.




Are you referencing the series Black Butler?


----------



## Troj (Nov 14, 2013)

Thus far, nobody's given me any shit for being a fur--at least, not to my face. I've had a couple of friends make general quips about furries, but I wouldn't count that.

I generally don't broach the subject with people I'd expect to be the types to get trollish or dudebro-ish.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 14, 2013)

i used to be tormented by this motherfucker about being a furry while I was in high school. that's when I denied being a furry. i made him stop and then I openly admitted it.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nobody. I have a friend who jokes about it from time to time, but it's all for fun.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2013)

Unsed to when I worked with a /b/tard, then I managed to show him that I can be the bigger asshole. 

But when people do things like that, the best is not to respond to their insults. If it is in a jest, then laugh. Laughter is better than butthurt.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 14, 2013)

Nobody I know IRL even knows about furries.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

My brother makes fun of me sometimes, but it's usually out of good fun. He makes fun of me for liking animal people and I make fun of him for his anime neko girls. So it's even steven.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know anyone thats knows about furry offline, never been harrassed by furry online (or offline) but that's maybe because I don't do it public


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> He makes fun of me for liking animal people and I make fun of him for his anime neko girls. So it's even steven.



This best describes my experiences with people about being a furry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 14, 2013)

Nope. No one has said anything about it in a nagative way to me.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

Offline, I've given people shit for being uncomfortably outward about the fact that they were a furry.


----------



## Dover (Nov 14, 2013)

My friends called me weird and gross at first. But now they're furries too. I'm contagious I guess.

I did this by making them realize that furries are everywhere technically. Games, cartoons, advertisement etc. Some of which they liked. Then I showed them arts and blah blah and they became furries.


----------



## IAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> But when people do things like that, the best is not to respond to their insults. If it is in a jest, then laugh. Laughter is better than butthurt.


 In honesty with how much of a loser he is he makes me feel better about myself when I encounter furry haters/general retards on the net. Because they all appear just like him through my eyes, and I always know I'm the superior lifeform. c:



Toshabi said:


> Offline, I've given people shit for being  uncomfortably outward about the fact that they were a furry.


 You mean like, those morons who wear ears/tails everywhere they go and won't let you go without knowing they are a furry? Or just casual hobbiest furs who are okay with sharing?

I feel they're are too many people who pass the latter off as the former and think that furryism should be entirely hidden and kept behind closed doors under every circumstance, which I disagree with.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

How do you guys respond to people talking shit about furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to admit.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> How do you guys respond to people talking shit about furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to admit.



I'd imagine that being pretty awkward. :V

Personally nobody has given a shit about me. The worst I get is people poking fun at me. Nobody has legitimately been mean to me about it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never gotten shit for it, aside from teasing from my fiance, but he teases me about everything.

One of my friends thought furry was a fetish, before I explained the fandom to him. But he didn't give me shit for it, either.


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> How do you guys respond to people talking shit about furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to admit.



With no response at all.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 14, 2013)

The only time was my own fault for "coming out " as a furry. I didn't even know what the furry fandom was back then


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'd imagine that being pretty awkward. :V
> 
> Personally nobody has given a shit about me. The worst I get is people poking fun at me. Nobody has legitimately been mean to me about it.



It is you have no idea :C



JesseR92 said:


> With no response at all.



Ah, makes sense. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAA MORE RAVEN BROS


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 14, 2013)

My friends do in a joking kinda way, but they don't actually care. Literally no one has ever given me legitimate shit for being furry.


----------



## Saga (Nov 14, 2013)

A good friend of mine. He's under the assumption that it's all beastiality porn, so once I explained that it wasnt and reminded him that he was a once boy scout and brony, we were cool.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Anime forum I used to mod Went totally anti furry and mentioning even the word Furry got me banned!
I still scratch my head over that happened to the place. 
In Real life no one has ever given me crap. Most don't want to say anything to the
Crazy old lady with the tail on.


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 14, 2013)

When I was into garrysmod more I used to frequent Facepunch ,one day they nuked the furry section .It was actually how i got into the fandom still talk to all the people from there.


----------



## IAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> How do you guys respond to people talking shit about furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to admit.


 That, I have never experienced.

But one instance that really still bothers me was when I was with a few other friends and one guy who I wasn't really a friend with but just aquainted with, where we were talking about internet morons, and there was something in regards to certain furries that I wanted to bring up. 

And honestly, if you didn't know I was a furry already when you were hearing that conversation (which that one other guy didn't), you would have assumed I was probably the biggest furry hater/troll that has ever existed when I was essentially voicing my own frustrations with fellow members of the fandom. When I was going on with my rant, he kept looking at me with a pained face and even asked "dude, don't you think that's a bit harsh?".


I haven't seen him much since, but I do wonder to this day if he is actually a fur and doesn't want to associate with me anymore thinking I'm the average troll/hater.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 14, 2013)

Implying I openly talk about being a furry to everyone I meet. Yeah sure, you can discuss it, but if people will hate you for such a meaningless thing, why risk it!?


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 14, 2013)

Only a couple of my friends know about it, and they do make jokes about it on occasion. Then I told one of my friends while he was giving me a ride home and he pulled over and told me to get out of his car. Luckily he was joking. So I haven't had any problems... yet.


----------



## Jynx Fox (Nov 14, 2013)

So far some kids and my grandma and dad have made very nasty and cruel remarks about me being a furry.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

Jynx Fox said:


> So far some kids and my grandma and dad have made very nasty and cruel remarks about me being a furry.




*Jynx Fox*: Hi Grandma! I love you! :3


*Grandma*:*YIFF IN HELL FURFAG!


*


Mr. Sparta said:


> Implying I openly talk about being a furry to everyone I meet. Yeah sure, you can discuss it, but if people will hate you for such a meaningless thing, why risk it!?




To be quite honest, that's a rather poor assumption and excuse. The people who primarily get ass hurt by what people say about them being a furry is because they clearly don't know how to go about having a hobby. Most of the time, said furfags are lifestylers. If it's a hobby and people find out, it won't change their opinion of you. If it's a lifestyle that you keep hidden like a taboo'd piece of magic, then you're going to get burned at the stake (and rightfully to).


I mean, how many times do _*you *_get jostled for liking something? I do from time to time, but it's all out of good fun. Just learn not to be such a hard ass about it and you'll come out on top.


----------



## Troj (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> How do you guys respond to people talking shit about furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to admit.



This has happened a couple of times to me. In one case, I stayed out of the conversation and changed the topic at the first opportunity, because all signs pointed to "not worth it right now."

In another case, I basically mentioned that I had furry friends who weren't "that way," and that my understanding from them that the people who are "that way" tend to be teenyboppers or creepy shut-ins who aren't well-liked or well-respected within the larger community. Then, I agreed that the people who are "that way" are absolutely terrible, no doubt.

Turning a group around is hard, because they're often more invested in saving face in front of each other than they are in listening to any one person. I prefer to educate people one-on-one about touchy, awkward, or controversial topics, because individuals are much more likely to listen then.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 14, 2013)

No one really gives a shit since I don't go around going "bark bark yiff yiff". As long as you act like a competent human, no one should really mind. They're actually more surprised by the fact that I draw reptiles when I jump in panic when there's a gecko in the bathroom.

The only time they really mind is when I draw something like "Lizard x dog" or "human x Spirit" thing because they be like "no one draws those" which I can always pull the usual excuse of "Fangirls like them. Easy favs and watch. Sometime, you gotta go to the extreme if you want to make a name."


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 14, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Are you referencing the series Black Butler?



Yes! :>
She complained about Grell for the entire meeting last time we watched BB, it was pretty funny.


----------



## 0rang3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Few of my friends know, but no one gives a shit about it.
Most of my friends don't even know what a furry is.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nobody, because I don't broadcast it. For me, it's just about sexual attraction, and much like my sexual preference, I don't go telling people about it. I can be myself and nobody picks up that anything is amiss, so I just let it be.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My parents, who feared that I might get arrested for fursuiting in public. So a performance artist goes out and has to worry about being taken to jail for what he's doing, which in no way personally injures someone or their property? My parents' response confirmed my belief that there are people who don't like people having dissenting thoughts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Now that I think of it I actually had one person humiliate me publically nonstop whenever he could over what I draw. Well...TRY to humiliate me. It's not possible unless I make a grave fuckup and someone calls me on it.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 15, 2013)

My family knows and they don't give a shit. My sister thought it was cool and now she's got her own fursona, plus my brother is a brony so it's no big deal.
They found out by looking through my sketch book one day and saw some furry reference art, like how to draw digit-grade legs and anthro faces.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope, never happened really I keep it under wraps until I meet another of the fold.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Now that I think of it I actually had one person humiliate me publically nonstop whenever he could over what I draw. Well...TRY to humiliate me. It's not possible unless I make a grave fuckup and someone calls me on it.




For the most part, it's pretty much 99.9% of people not caring and that .1% who will do everything in their power to show that they don't like what you do.


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

My family knows. They don't care.
So, nobody.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 15, 2013)

I take pride in treating animal people poorly like they are kebab.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Nov 15, 2013)

I've never really gotten much flak for being a furry, outside a few lighthearted jokes here and there. Most people know through one way or another, but I'm not very blatant about it, and I usually won't say anything about it without being asked. That being said, I have two friends in particular who started acting rather odd when they figured out I was a furry. 

One of them is a bit of a 'frat bro,' and he seemed insistent on bringing up my furriness(?) in random conversation, regardless of who was around (a lot of people found out that way). It was never negative, just weird little things--for example, when I was getting ready to transfer colleges, he asked "So what are we going to do without UCA's favorite furry?" 

My other friend is really strange about it, though. Every time we talk, all he ever wants to talk about is the fandom. He's not a furry, but he wants to know *everything* about it. Like...he researches the fandom constantly and he'll always ask me these questions about things I've never even heard of, in terms of rumors or speculation, and a lot of times I don't even know how to answer him.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Yes! :>
> She complained about Grell for the entire meeting last time we watched BB, it was pretty funny.



My bestie has *just* discovered that anime on netflix. I'm totally in love with Madam Red's butler...for obvious reasons. :V


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2013)

Never. No one#s even poked fun, people have just been totally supportive (well, aside from some "friends" in school who claimed they didn't like to associate with me in public because i was "always drawing dragons", but they didn't like anyone with more than half a brain and interests broader than shopping and making boys like them). But then again, I've never really met anyone IRL who even knew of furries. Aside from a guy who started out making fun, but only to gauge my reaction because he turned out to be a fur as well.

My parents help me with my fursuit too when I ask ^.^ They love seeing it progress and pitch in to fund the project because they are probably _more_ excited to see it finished than I am. They love seeing my drawings as well, but they get pissed off when I look for critique, and say I need to improve, because they feel I'm being too hard on myself.

I don't introduce my interests/hobbies as 'being a furry' though. It's more "Hey Alex, what you drawing there?" "This? It's a sergal. It's like an anthro-alien-thing".
"What did you do over the weekend Alex?" "Spent most of it working on my fursuit - wanna see a picture so far?"


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

Meh, I'm not gonna tell anyone. After all, going up to some friends and saying 'Hey, guess what? I'm a furry!' is not a great idea. Still, if anybody finds out, at least they'll know that I didn't shove it in their faces.
After all, how could I possibly benefit from my friends knowing?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

No one because I don't tell everyone what I whack it to like a crazy person.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> How do you guys respond to people talking shit about furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to admit.



You want to up the potential awkward? Have it be one of your best friends with furries as the subject of discussion in a college political science class one day. Oh, and did I forget to mention this friend is also the professor? 

Long story short, friend got his info from a bad source, a mutual acquaintance that is an anime fan. I tried to do some damage control without making it completely obvious that I'm a furry. Since he still doesn't know (but he now clearly suspects) that I'm a furry, he still believes what she knows more about furries than I do.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got few "fucking furfag" remarks. All in good humour though, nobody really cares and I'm not one to go and announce a hobby publicly like it was a big deal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

This one kid at my school that is like the physical manifestation of Reddit. He once walked up to me and handed me a notebook that just had "TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO" covering the entire first page. I'm not even joking.

Other than that not really anyone gives a shit.


----------



## Bree Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

The only time I ran into that is last year in high school when I was sketching my fursona and my best friend next to me (she knows I am a furry and is fine with it) was drawing neko cat girls and one of the big a-wholes in that class walked over by us and said wow I never picture you no be a furfag. Thankful my friend had my back and I had not gotten very far, she said no they are neko anime cat girls why? I looked over to her and mouthed thank you as he was walking away. Other then that most of my friends are accepting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

Bree Pup said:


> Thankful my friend had my back and I had not gotten very far, she said no they are neko anime cat girls why?



Is... is there really _that_ much of a difference?

Like was the asshole like "oh well okay in that case..."

Or...

Like how does that work?


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

High-school teasing, I guess? 

Bantered with a few fa/tg/uys about it; ended up friends with a guy in Physics over our mutual campness.
That friendship ended up getting me a tonne of discounts from an electronics store.


It's not just that I've never had a scarringly negative experience with talking about furries, I just don't understand how it could scar at all. If it's not personal to you, teasing shouldn't sting. If it is personal to you, isn't it your thin skin to blame?
Can someone help me understand this kind of insecurity?


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> High-school teasing, I guess?
> 
> Bantered with a few fa/tg/uys about it; ended up friends with a guy in Physics over our mutual campness.
> That friendship ended up getting me a tonne of discounts from an electronics store.
> ...



Someone needs to learn about insecurity? Icky to the rescue~

Uh. For me, at least, it's a bit of the thin skin problem. It shouldn't be personal and it shouldn't affect me, but it does and it does.


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2013)

No one really. I had one friend think all furries were people who thought they were really animals along with being wildly racist, transphobic, and homophobic, which is weird in and of itself but he had a few bad run ins with furs (though the way he described them they sounded more like otherkin) on Second Life.


----------



## IAN (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> If it's not personal to you, teasing shouldn't sting. If it is personal to you, isn't it your thin skin to blame?
> Can someone help me understand this kind of insecurity?


 General furry insults I don't take it personally, and mostly originate from plain ignorance. However some insults in regards to beastiality really tend to get to me.

I respect animals more than anything, and I would never do anything to intentionally hurt or scar an innocent creature unless it were something like hunting for food, something with reason. When I'm accused of being a catfucker, that really hurts to think someone believes I carry out such a hideous act.


----------



## Jynx Fox (Nov 15, 2013)

So far some people at school and some family have said some things oh wait I done said this oops


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> General furry insults I don't take it personally, and mostly originate from plain ignorance. However some insults in regards to beastiality really tend to get to me.
> 
> I respect animals more than anything, and I would never do anything to intentionally hurt or scar an innocent creature unless it were something like hunting for food, something with reason. When I'm accused of being a catfucker, that really hurts to think someone believes I carry out such a hideous act.



Ehh... I still just don't /get/ it. If you're not bestial, being accused of bestiality should be as effective as being called a liar when you're not lying. Like, frustrating, but is it really so deeply moving? Animals mean a lot to you, so do bestiality accusations make you feel guilty about your platonic relationships with them, or something?

Hell, even embarrassment by association I can get. I mean, do you have any furry friends who are zoophiles or something?

I sound unbelievably insensitive here, my bad, I really don't mean to! Putting it simply, what I really mean to ask is: is there any reason that these things sting more than anything else that you're not involved in? What's the link that makes it all so troubling?


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 15, 2013)

No one, because no one has ever known.
The closest thing to it was hearing my sister talk about how wierd they were when one of her classmates turned out to be one.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 15, 2013)

The worst I've had (while wearing a Mephid Furmeet shirt) is some guy asking me "You're a furry?" in an unfriendly tone. Didn't make anything of it when I said yes either.


----------



## IAN (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> Ehh... I still just don't /get/ it. If you're not bestial, being accused of bestiality should be as effective as being called a liar when you're not lying. Like, frustrating, but is it really so deeply moving? Animals mean a lot to you, so do bestiality accusations make you feel guilty about your platonic relationships with them, or something?
> 
> Hell, even embarrassment by association I can get. I mean, do you have any furry friends who are zoophiles or something?
> 
> I sound unbelievably insensitive here, my bad, I really don't mean to! Putting it simply, what I really mean to ask is: is there any reason that these things sting more than anything else that you're not involved in? What's the link that makes it all so troubling?


 The only other thing I can possibly compare it to would be, say, a daycare owner who would never molest or touch a child in a wrong way in his life, but gets accused of being a pedophile but only because he likes being with kids and making them happy. I feel that would hurt immensely for someone in that position to be wrongly accused of being a pedophile.




PastryOfApathy said:


> No one because I don't tell everyone what I whack it to like a crazy person.


 I might come off as rather offensive by saying this, but if furry is a thing you are into just because it's another thing you like to "whack it to", that's pretty sad in my opinion.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> The only other thing I can possibly compare it to would be, say, a daycare owner who would never molest or touch a child in a wrong way in his life, but gets accused of being a pedophile but only because he likes being with kids and making them happy. I feel that would hurt immensely for someone in that position to be wrongly accused of being a pedophile.




Heh... cheers for explaining. â™ª


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> I might come off as rather offensive by saying this, but if furry is a thing you are into just because it's another thing you like to "whack it to", that's pretty sad in my opinion.



It was a jokey way of saying flaunting your "furriness" is retarded. You have zero reason to tell random people you're a furfag.


----------



## IAN (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It was a jokey way of saying flaunting  your "furriness" is retarded. You have zero reason to tell random people  you're a furfag.


 I never said anything about "flaunting". I  don't think you even get what the hell "flaunting" actually is.

I  don't "flaunt" the fact that I'm a musician. But if the conversation  leads to it, I'm not going to refuse to talk about it. Same with being a  furry. I also post my guitar pictures on Facebook just as I do art of  my fursona, but I don't force people to look at them just as I don't  force people to talk about either my guitar shit or my fursona. Yet at  the same time, they are both are relevant to my interests, and I see no  reason to hide them away.


Again, if you hold a belief that  one must completely hide the fact in every way, shape, or form that they  are a furry, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bree Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Is... is there really _that_ much of a difference?
> 
> Like was the asshole like "oh well okay in that case..."
> 
> ...



i guess so because he changed has aditude right away I think it has to do with a majority of kid in that class and stuff love anime. On a different not I did meet another furry in that class I tried to talk to her but she was the kind of girl that did not like to talk very much.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> I never said anything about "flaunting". I  don't think you even get what the hell "flaunting" actually is.



If people know you're a furfag it's either because they're a furfag, or you felt the ridiculous need to tell everyone you're a furfag despite the fact that literally no one cares.



IAN said:


> I  don't "flaunt" the fact that I'm a musician. But if the conversation  leads to it, I'm not going to refuse to talk about it. Same with being a  furry. I also post my guitar pictures on Facebook just as I do art of  my fursona, but I don't force people to look at them just as I don't  force people to talk about either my guitar shit or my fursona. Yet at  the same time, they are both are relevant to my interests, and I see no  reason to hide them away.
> 
> Again, if you hold a belief that  one must completely hide the fact in every way, shape, or form that they  are a furry, then you're doing it wrong.



If you don't mind actively associating with a community as horrible as the furry fandom than you know what, more power to you. That said don't bitch when you get shit thrown at you.


----------



## Joey (Nov 15, 2013)

Some of my friends give me shit, but I have a couple friends who think it's actually cool.


----------



## IAN (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> If people know you're a furfag it's either because they're a furfag, or you felt the ridiculous need to tell everyone you're a furfag despite the fact that literally no one cares.


 Or maybe it's because, you know, the conversation leads to the mentioning of it? It happens very frequently when I'm discussing anything with anyone who happens to be an artist as well. That is in no way flaunting.

You seem to have the mentality that any utterence of even the word "furry" in a discussion, even if closely related to the subject, is rubbing it in their faces. It's not like I go up to people and go all "hi I'm Ian and I'm a furry. Did I mention I'm also a furry? I'm a fox and I like yiff!" like you must think I do.




PastryOfApathy said:


> If you don't mind actively associating with a community as horrible as the furry fandom than you know what, more power to you. That said don't bitch when you get shit thrown at you.


 Going back to the guitar example: a majority of metal guitarists are 14 year old greasy haired A7X fanboys with fedoras who go around proclaiming "music is my life" and wear clothing to try to make themselves look more edgy.That doesn't stop me from sharing the fact that I'm a guitarist if the discussion leads to it. 

Plus, most of the reasons people have negative viewpoints of furries is due to stereotypes or misconceptions, or in the case of that 15yo kid, just hating on something to be cool.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2013)

Nobody. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 15, 2013)

Just my dad in regards to fursuits. But I think he was trying to keep me from becoming a weird fanboy, allowing me to be successful in life rather than a loser.

Of course, I'm still going to suit; my dad's just being over-protective. I don't think costuming is going to prevent me from getting a really good job, starting a family, and sending kids to college to be engineers like their dad.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> Or maybe it's because, you know, the conversation leads to the mentioning of it? It happens very frequently when I'm discussing anything with anyone who happens to be an artist as well. That is in no way flaunting.
> 
> You seem to have the mentality that any utterence of even the word "furry" in a discussion, even if closely related to the subject, is rubbing it in their faces. It's not like I go up to people and go all "hi I'm Ian and I'm a furry. Did I mention I'm also a furry? I'm a fox and I like yiff!" like you must think I do.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm agreeing with this dude. There are plenty of times where your hobbies can come up in pleasant conversation without being an insufferable nerd about it. Just because there are some idiots who ruin things doesn't mean you have to act all awkward and closeted about it. For example, I'm big into videogames. I play a lot of online games, in particular. Should I act all awkward and closeted over the fact that I play WoW since MMOs have the "fat goony dork who never leaves their mom's basement" stereotype? Hell naw. If someone has a problem with it, fuck 'em. If they're that judgmental, they're probably not worth associating with anyways. I donno why people act like furry is THAT different. The guy I sit next to in one of my college classes knows I'm a furry since he saw my profile pic on steam/windows and he doesn't give two shits. The conversation was like "Oh you're a furry?" "yup" "oh cool" Nobody cares.


----------



## RatCoffee (Nov 15, 2013)

I live with a friend's family and furry isn't a secret. It's a hobby of mine. Her parents joke (lovingly?) about my "damn furbies", and her little sis does too. Her dad is the biggest ass about it. If I am making stuff, he makes comments. "You're using hot glue on that? You should use something stronger. You know what they _do_ in those costumes"

I think he is just joking.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

And drawing furry related stuff usually gets you attention from those you know personally even if it's tame.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And drawing furry related stuff usually gets you attention from those you know personally even if it's tame.




Drawing anything period gets you attention from people you know personally.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Drawing anything period gets you attention from people you know personally.



Precisely. So eventually people will catch onto a pattern and ask "why do you always draw like...cat chicks and stuff?"

_Eh, I like furries. They get me stiff sometimes. :/_

"Oh, that's cool. I didn't know what it was called. lol"



Digitalpotato said:


> Nobody. :V








 + ":V" = I fucking believe you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> If people know you're a furfag it's either because they're a furfag, or you felt the ridiculous need to tell everyone you're a furfag despite the fact that literally no one cares.



The only reason people know I'm a furry is because they either asked me or they happened to notice me browsing anthropomorphic art in my free time. If it weren't for that nobody would know. Not that it matters either way.

Enough with this generalization bullshit. You're only making yourself sound like a fool.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 15, 2013)

I've mentioned my fanfics to family members when they ask me "so what have you been up to?". But I've also done the same thing with Noise stuff. I did the same thing with Death Metal stuff back in the day. If I am working on something that excites me, then I talk about it. It's not that big a deal. Even when I went into a long discussion about my fanfics, describing various plots, characters, etc, I had one aunt that was really interested in that whole thing. It's just something fun to do and to talk about sometimes. It's better than something like "so how is the weather?".:grin:


----------



## Lucient (Nov 15, 2013)

I've only told my closest friend that I was a furry, He's been really cool about it and the only time it comes up is when we're with a group of people and they start talking about weird ass conventions and "Furry" come up. He just looks at me and laughs but really it's all in good fun.

But really, I think the reason we get a lot of flak is because of other people in the fandom being fucking weird.

Annnnd here's some proof from Pamperchu.

Thank you Pamperchu, for being so fucking weird, and living only 30 minutes away from me. (generally speaking)


----------



## IAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Annnnd here's some proof from Pamperchu.
> 
> Thank you Pamperchu, for being so fucking weird, and living only 30 minutes away from me. (generally speaking)


 Lol, you don't even know half the stories about this guy. xD

He admitted that he takes used childrens' diapers from trash bins and microwaves them to "kill the bacteria" so he can re use them. True example of a nutjob.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> Lol, you don't even know half the stories about this guy. xD
> 
> He admitted that he takes used childrens' diapers from trash bins and microwaves them to "kill the bacteria" so he can re use them. True example of a nutjob.



Yeah I've seen it, it's gross.... Thinking about it, our fandom is really weird, we got baby furs, vore, pregnancy, REVERSE PREGNANCY, people into feral, and it doesn't help that most people will claim you to be a hardcore porn addict if you even mentioned enjoying furry fandom. So, in my opinion, don't wear furry on your shirt ok? The whole world doesn't need to know.

and fursuiters... Don't get me wrong, I know a lot of people are into it but the people who do are literally the ones giving us the images in peoples mind.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 15, 2013)

Pity a few nutjobs ruin it for the content majority. Also the cringe in that video is palpable.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 15, 2013)

Not too many people, really. Just everyone in real life who actually knows I'm a furry. In other words: My dad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Pity a few nutjobs ruin it for the content majority. Also the cringe in that video is palpable.



Nutjob, haha. I gotta use that one some time.

Edit: Holy fuck I'm retarded. _Nutjob_. Not... _nut_job.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2013)

IAN said:


> Lol, you don't even know half the stories about this guy. xD
> 
> He admitted that he takes used childrens' diapers from trash bins and microwaves them to "kill the bacteria" so he can re use them. True example of a nutjob.


Thanks for reminding me of that guy. Now if you'll excuse me I need a beer or 7.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> How do you guys respond to people talking shit about  furries, not knowing that you are one? Honestly curious here, cause  this has cropped up a lot for me and it's more awkward than I'd care to  admit.



That happened once. During some free time in my PC tech class back in highschool. They were making fun of a friend from an earlier class being curious about us and looking it up. I've had run ins with this group of neo nazis before(I'm not just bashing them. They were some of those racist bastards.) and I didn't want to draw any more attention to myself that didn't include me humiliating them. I wish I did say something, but they probably wouldn't understand it. I mean in our class freetime tournaments you would hear "FUCK YOU FOXIE" at least 2 times a day. If they couldn't put 2 and 2 together from that then why explain it to them.

However I did tell my old D&D group that I was a furry. You think going out of my way to make a custom were-fox creature and clearing it with the DM along with the sketches I do during breaks would tip them off. But I asked if it was obvious after their joking about it, and apparently it wasn't until I said it was. They wouldn't leave it alone for the rest of the night. Now thankfully they just ignore it.

Honestly I wish I had a couple friends in the fandom around where I live.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Edit: Holy fuck I'm retarded. _Nutjob_. Not... _nut_job.



OMG I didn't even know you could interpret it like that. A true blonde moment. 8)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Never heard that before?



No I actually have. That's why I'm so surprised I actually took it the wrong way.

Some weird form of jamais vu or something.


----------



## Tao (Nov 15, 2013)

You can't get shit for being a furry if you don't tell anyone offline you're a furry! I admitted it to a boyfriend once and he was excited and admitted to me that he was too! And showed me his room covered in thousands of colored pencil drawings of Sonic fancharacters.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 16, 2013)

Lucient said:


> I've only told my closest friend that I was a furry, He's been really cool about it and the only time it comes up is when we're with a group of people and they start talking about weird ass conventions and "Furry" come up. He just looks at me and laughs but really it's all in good fun.
> 
> But really, I think the reason we get a lot of flak is because of other people in the fandom being fucking weird.
> 
> ...


NO
NO
NO
NO
NO
AWHELLFUCKINGNO.




Please don't do that again.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> NO
> NO
> NO
> NO
> ...


Thank you for watching that so I don't have to, Batty.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Not gonna lie but I kind of wanted to dress in one of my Pokemon costumes for a soc project but wound up not for some reason. I wanna say it was because I couldn't maneuver on a bike very well with it on because of the tail. Either that or it was just too hot out and the suit is made with fleece.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Annnnd here's some proof from Pamperchu.


Absolutely disgusting


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

No one. But I have given people shit for being furries...


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 16, 2013)

Ive never had furry stuff come up in conversations with people IRL. I doubt most of the people I hang with know what a furry is.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The only reason people know I'm a furry is because they either asked me or they happened to notice me browsing anthropomorphic art in my free time. If it weren't for that nobody would know. Not that it matters either way.



Right because they just randomly decided to ask you without any previous reason. Their furfag sense just started tingling and they asked, yep sounds totally legit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Right because they just randomly decided to ask you without any previous reason. Their furfag sense just started tingling and they asked, yep sounds totally legit.



When did I say randomly?

Obviously there had to be some sort of discussion going on prior to that that would segue into that question.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, absolutely. Everyone gives me shit for it. My closest pal literally gave me shit for it when he stole my murrsuit and took a giant dump in it.

Nah but really! No one in my family knows what the fuck it is, so I've never mentioned it to them. My friends know, but that's probably because they're members of the fandom too... yeeeah


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> When did I say randomly?
> 
> Obviously there had to be some sort of discussion going on prior to that that would segue into that question.



So what universe do you live in where every conversation "naturally" segues into furfaggotry?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what universe do you live in where every conversation "naturally" segues into furfaggotry?



Holy shit.

I'm saying discussions that were about furries _in the first place_.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> I'm saying discussions that were about furries _in the first place_.



Oh I'm sorry, it's hard to understand that when you haven't actually established that until just now. Even then that brings up the same kind of question, in what universe do people randomly decide to talk about furries?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh I'm sorry, it's hard to understand that when you haven't actually established that until just now. Even then that brings up the same kind of question, in what universe do people randomly decide to talk about furries?



The same universe in which people randomly talk about anything?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The same universe in which people randomly talk about anything?



Oh sure maybe sports, video games, tv or something. Not furfaggotry though, unless some guy got caught fucking their dog or something.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 16, 2013)

Pastry, shut up! You know nothing about his life, so you have no idea how common talk of furries are. For all you know, it could also come up because his friends are either: A: Furries themselves, or B: Anti-Furries, both of which may actually discuss furries. It's also possible that someone heard the term and asked about it. There are MANY reasons that someone would talk about furries to their friends. Stop acting like there isn't.

Edit: *At Below Post* I'm rolling my eyes because I am not wasting a post just to say I'm rolling my eyes.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Pastry, shut up! You know nothing about his life, so you have no idea how common talk of furries are. For all you know, it could also come up because his friends are either: A: Furries themselves, or B: Anti-Furries, both of which may actually discuss furries. It's also possible that someone heard the term and asked about it. There are MANY reasons that someone would talk about furries to their friends. Stop acting like there isn't.



Oh hi there, I thought you were banned. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh sure maybe sports, video games, tv or something. Not furfaggotry though, unless some guy got caught fucking their dog or something.



You are silly.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Pastry, shut up! You know nothing about his life, so you have no idea how common talk of furries are. For all you know, it could also come up because his friends are either: A: Furries themselves, or B: Anti-Furries, both of which may actually discuss furries. It's also possible that someone heard the term and asked about it. There are MANY reasons that someone would talk about furries to their friends. Stop acting like there isn't.
> 
> Edit: *At Below Post* I'm rolling my eyes because I am not wasting a post just to say I'm rolling my eyes.



Comming back from the dead with this comment tells me you're not Jesus.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> You are silly.



And so are you, let's be friends.



BennyBunnycorn said:


> Edit: *At Below Post* I'm rolling my eyes because I am not wasting a post just to say I'm rolling my eyes.



Awwww don't be like that. That's no way to greet your friends, especially ones who haven't seen you in a while and thought you died.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

"Pachi, I was on DeviantArt and uh...the Sonic community is into some crazy shit. You were right."

I fucking know. They make Sonic fans and furries like me look like idiots.

"Furries? What is that? lol"

People into animal people like Sonic and Starfox. Stuff like this <picture of fox babe>

"OOOOOH those cat chicks you always draw!!! I didn't know there was an actual term for it. Ok!"

*topic moves on*

Pastry, this is not that hard to come up with possible scenarios. I could do like 5 more, but I'm on a phone. 
You aren't stupid.

EDIT: Not the antifur shit again... Has our time come at last?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pastry, this is not that hard to come up with possible scenarios. I could do like 5 more, but I'm on a phone.
> You aren't stupid.



I find it had to believe someone who would bring up the finer _nuances_ of the Sonic community wouldn't know what a furry was.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I find it had to believe someone who would bring up the finer _nuances_ of the Sonic community wouldn't know what a furry was.



Well look at it this way- Sonic attracts younger audiences. Those fans grow up to love Sonic from a young age becoming more involved in the sonic community when they are older. There they learn the more radical and dark sides to the Sonic fandom. Since it is general knowledge that all fandoms have a dark side, a Sonic fan would just assume that it's just a quirk and isolated phenomena of the community. They would not think that the Sonic fandom would be associated with any other fandom, since they mostly know Sonic. And so it is entirely possible that a Sonic fan would not know what a furry is.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what universe do you live in where  every conversation "naturally" segues into furfaggotry?


 Person:  "Hey there's a concert going on next weekend I was planning on going to,  wanna come along?"

Me: "Nah, I'll be in Pittsburgh."

Him: "Pittsburgh? What are you doing up there?"

Me: "There's a big convention I wanna attend that's there."

Him: "What kind of convention?"

Me: "It's called Anthrocon, it's a furry convention. It's a con for  those who are fans of art and what not of anthropomorphic cartoon  animals."

Him: "Really? Tell me more about it."

 Me: "It's where you can buy art like this from artists: *Shows picture  of fursona on phone background* See? That's a character based off of me.  And you can also hang out with cool peeps, buy other cool stuff, go to  art panels, etc. And some people even have costumes of their characters  made."

Him: "That sounds pretty cool! Hope you have fun."


That was for the most part a real conversation. And here's another:


Guy: "Hey dude, who's that fox dude with long hair" *points to badge hanging on dresser in room*

Me: "That's my own character, that I created. He's based off of me. It's what they call "

Guy: "Oh yeah, he does look sorta like you. You draw that?"

Me: "Nope, I commissioned it."

Guy: "That's awesome, I wanna get a character like that. I want mine to be a corgi!"


It's not fucking rocket science. Things can merge together in conversations depending on where they go.


Honestly, if you think everything furry related should be kept behind closed doors because it's where you escape to for your daily wank session, great for you. Keep it hidden, keep fapping. I'm not going out of my way to keep people from finding out I'm a furry, because I so no good reason to aside from that 15 year old retard. But He's not worth it as a lifeform anyway, so why should I give a shit?

I'm going to continue to share the art I commission, and I'm going to tell people about the furry fandom and the good about it. But ONLY if they ask, or if it's led to in conversation, as demonstrated. I don't go out of my way to rub it into peoples faces, just as I don't do with anything else I'm interested in.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> Person:  "Hey there's a concert going on next weekend I was planning on going to,  wanna come along?"
> 
> Me: "Nah, I'll be in Pittsburgh."
> 
> ...



Here! This is where the fantasy ends. Pastry has a point right here. 

First reactions are normaly: 

"That sound pretty dumb! Hope you and your retarted buddies have fun sucking eachother off in animal costumes."

Not to mention the don't come out being furry thread proves that people in the fandom tend to avoid this conversation becuase it is not normal from the general public's perspective.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I find it had to believe someone who would bring up the finer _nuances_ of the Sonic community wouldn't know what a furry was.



Well believe it because it happens.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the fact that you guys are taking him so seriously is kind of incredible. 



BennyBunnycorn said:


> It's also possible that someone heard the term and asked about it.


Usually when I hear something I've never heard of, I Google it instead.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Accretion said:


> H"That sound pretty dumb! Hope you and your retarted buddies have fun sucking eachother off in animal costumes."



People don't talk like this in real life.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 16, 2013)

Friend : "Oh what are you drawing?"
Me : "Some characters."
Friend : "A lizard! He's so cute. I really don't know how to draw dogs characters like you do"
Me : "I can teach you later."
Friend : "I also have this chibi cat character ..."
Friend : "asdas"
Friend : "Asdasd"
Friend : "There's also this Dog Lizard thing I made and .."
Friend : "asdasdsad"
Me : "..." -Continue to draw with a couple of smiles in between to act like I'm listening along with a couple of "oh" "really?"

To be honest, I can see why some people just hate it when it is brought up because some furries just suck at keeping their mouth shut when they need to. When you meet something new and it leaves a bad impression, you pretty much hate the entire fandom. IAN example are the usual kind you will get from people that have absolutely no knowledge of the fandom.

I had a friend that bitched when I told him I planned on learning to draw "Kemono" (the term used here for Anthro) and he was like "Aew, you mean gay dogs fucking each other kind of stuffs that I saw?" which kind of showed what impression he had before I talked to him about it. The only he reason he stopped was because I mentioned that I was also writing a fantasy story which gave me a reasonable ground to stand on and explained why these characters were needed.

Thank you Media for leaving great impressions to many people.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Here! This is where the *fantasy* ends. Pastry has a point right here.


 Lol. Nice try but no, that's pretty much how it happened.

Except he had a nerdgasm (which I didn't expect from him) when I told him that there's a whole thing dedicated to Magic the Gathering there. It really surprised me he of all people would play Magic. xD




Accretion said:


> First reactions are normaly:
> 
> "That sound pretty dumb! Hope you and your retarted buddies have fun sucking eachother off in animal costumes."
> 
> Not to mention the don't come out being furry thread proves that people in the fandom tend to avoid this conversation becuase it is not normal from the general public's perspective.


 You must know some pretty hideous people if that's what you consider the "normal" first reaction. Not once have I had anyone go batshit like that when explaining what it was when they asked. Most of them either didn't know, or heard some bad media coverage but was convinced otherwise when I explained the numerous stereotypes.


The only people I've encountered who would respond _anything_ like that are that one kid I mentioned, and a bunch of teenage losers on the internet who have miserable lives anyway and aren't getting laid. I mean, a normal socially well-standing person isn't going to sprout vulgar harrasments like that out of nowhere, that's absurd.




Willow said:


> I think the fact that you guys are taking him so  seriously is kind of incredible.


 It's hard for me, I've known  so many legitimate idiots over the internet for so long I can't tell  anymore. xD


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

*IGNORE THIS POST, I'M DUMB AND HIT THE WRONG BUTTON*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 16, 2013)

Accretion said:


> First reactions are normaly:
> 
> "That sound pretty dumb! Hope you and your retarted buddies have fun sucking eachother off in animal costumes."



That's not a normal reaction, that's a "teenager who has just visited 4chan for the first time" reaction.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> *Honestly, if you think everything furry related should be kept behind closed doors because it's where you escape to for your daily wank session, great for you. Keep it hidden, keep fapping. *I'm not going out of my way to keep people from finding out I'm a furry, because I so no good reason to aside from that 15 year old retard. But He's not worth it as a lifeform anyway, so why should I give a shit?



Do you have autism? I'm seriously asking here because your inability to understand a joke even when it's explicitly pointed out is baffling. You should see a doctor or something because autism is serious issue. 




IAN said:


> I'm going to continue to share the art I commission, and I'm going to tell people about the furry fandom and the good about it. But ONLY if they ask, or if it's led to in conversation, as demonstrated. I don't go out of my way to rub it into peoples faces, just as I don't do with anything else I'm interested in.



Well good for you, don't make stupid threads when people start calling you a dogfucker.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Do you have autism? I'm seriously asking here because your inability to understand a joke even when it's explicitly pointed out is baffling. You should see a doctor or something because autism is serious issue.



I can't blame the person. Plus it wasn't a funny joke. It was a seriously, disgustingly UN-funny joke.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 16, 2013)

Usually people will either go "huh?" if they have no idea, "oh that," if they do but don't care or "oh that!" If they are a furry. Not even jocks and frat boys have brought up the Rule 34 side of things.

Of course that's irl, online it's what you'd expect. :V

EDIT: holy crap what heppened when I was posting? @_@;


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Antronach said:


> EDIT: holy crap what heppened when I was posting? @_@;


Exactly what you'd expect when talking about "fursecution" :v


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I can't blame the person. Plus it wasn't a funny joke. It was a seriously, disgustingly UN-funny joke.


Glad you liked it.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Do you have autism? I'm seriously asking here because your inability to understand a joke even when it's explicitly pointed out is baffling. You should see a doctor or something because autism is serious issue.


 I understand that post from earlier was a joke. But from my observation in general, anyone who holds the point of view that you do is only a furry for the yiff and thinks that because it's that way for him, it must be to be that way for everyone else as well, and therefore should be left in the dark.

You come off just as one of those people with your opinions, and while your first post may have been a joke, it just helps that assumption. 


And on the autism comment: you're a couple miles ahead in the aspie race seeing that you have the instability to comprehend why anyone else would be okay with sharing the fact that they are a furry. Being unable to put your mind into that of someone else, and being unable think like anyone else but yourself, are the prime characteristics of being an autist. 

Others are okay with sharing something that you obviously aren't okay with, but you can't bring yourself to think like that and think only your beliefs are the correct ones. That's several aspie red flags right there.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> Exactly what you'd expect when talking about "fursecution" :v



Oooh, pass the popcorn. 8)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> I understand that post from earlier was a joke. But from my observation in general, anyone who holds the point of view that you do is only a furry for the yiff and thinks that because it's that way for him, it must be to be that way for everyone else as well, and therefore should be left in the dark.



Now who's making sweeping generalizations based on nothing. You silly hypocrite. 



IAN said:


> You come off just as one of those people with your opinions, and while your first post may have been a joke, it just helps that assumption.



So you're admitting that you're using a joke (as in something that shouldn't be taken seriously by anyone) as your basis for your assumption. That's amazing, well done.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Oooh, pass the popcorn. 8)


I was just thinking the same thing.

You kids are so gosh darned entertaining. Which is a shame because I'm supposed to be writing a paper right now.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 16, 2013)

Actually, Pastry, when jokes are meant to be rude, mean, harmful, and borderline offensive, then yes they SHOULD be taken seriously. Don't always assume "It's a joke" will make an offensive, harmful comment any less offensive and harmful.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Actually, Pastry, when jokes are meant to be rude, mean, harmful, and borderline offensive, then yes they SHOULD be taken seriously. Don't always assume "It's a joke" will make an offensive, harmful comment any less offensive and harmful.



Nah.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Actually, Pastry, when jokes are meant to be rude, mean, harmful, and borderline offensive, then yes they SHOULD be taken seriously. Don't always assume "It's a joke" will make an offensive, harmful comment any less offensive and harmful.




Common, Was that really offensive?



Heliophobic said:


> People don't talk like this in real life.





IAN said:


> Lol. Nice try but no, that's pretty much how it happened.
> 
> Except he had a nerdgasm (which I didn't expect from him) when I told him that there's a whole thing dedicated to Magic the Gathering there. It really surprised me he of all people would play Magic. xD
> 
> ...



Heh, I'll take you guys word for it when I'm visiting the northern hemisphere again one day. 

Here even anime fans get's a high degree of ridicule because Satin made it. Only when talking with either gamer geeks or art nerds you would expect different results. Not a lot of them around here... And Heliophopic: Yes they do, in fact I can add more distasteful comments I've seen happening at RAGE (Gamer Con) by people my age not to mention one guy being completely abandoned by his friends for being a furry.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Actually, Pastry, when jokes are meant to be rude, mean, harmful, and borderline offensive, then yes they SHOULD be taken seriously.


So a priest, a rabbi, and a Chinaman walk into a bar...


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 16, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Common, Was that really offensive?



I'm just saying, there is a fine line between friendly teasing and being a dink, and that line is crossed way too often. For example, any time "Popcorn" in mentioned, that's usually a telltale sign saying the line's been crossed.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm just saying, there is a fine line between friendly teasing and being a dink, and that line is crossed way too often.



But that assumes I'm not trying to be a dick.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Actually, Pastry, *when jokes are meant to be rude, mean, harmful, and borderline offensive, then yes they SHOULD be taken seriously.* Don't always assume "It's a joke" will make an offensive, harmful comment any less offensive and harmful.



Really? I call my china friend "Dog eater" and he calls me "lizard fucker" every time in Skype.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Dear God. You guys got him started...


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dear God. You guys got him started...


By him I assume you mean Benny in which case, all you have to do is say furfag and that'll set him off.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> For example, any time "Popcorn" in mentioned, that's usually a telltale sign saying the line's been crossed.



"Hey dude, wanna see a movie?"
"Sure, let me get my popcorn."
"OH NO YOU DIDN'T. THE LINE HAS BEEN CROSSED. GTFO FAGGOT"


----------



## Antronach (Nov 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Really? I call my china friend "Dog eater" and he calls me "lizard fucker" every time in Skype.



That is incredibly offensive to people who would find this offensive and you should be ashamed of showing any inclination of human interaction. :V

Also popcorn


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dear God. You guys got him started...



Of course, things are funner this way.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Now who's making sweeping generalizations based on nothing. You silly hypocrite.


 Well, you still haven't given me a single good response as to why you think anything furry should be forbidden from being shown or discussed at all times of day, in any situation, even if it's the subject. The most I've received from you is that you don't want to associate with a fandom with a ridiculous amount of negative stereotypes, which I think is absurd.

Should a Mexican have to get his skin dyed white, have his name changed, and avoid ever talking about his hometown to avoid people associating with the classic sterotype of Mexicans who carjack people and steal shit?


And again, I've never received harassment from anyone socially normal. Just one 15yo aspie who spends his life on 4chan hating just for the sake of trying to look cool, who didn't do anything for me because I know I'm superior.

I'm not going to hide the fact that I'm a furry just because of that asshole.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> Should a Mexican have to get his skin dyed white, have his name changed, and avoid ever talking about his hometown to avoid people associating with the classic sterotype of Mexicans who carjack people and steal shit?



So let me get this straight, you're seriously comparing furfaggotry to racism. Welp, I think we're done here.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> Well, you still haven't given me a single good response as to why you think anything furry should be forbidden from being shown or discussed at all times of day, in any situation, even if it's the subject. The most I've received from you is that you don't want to associate with a fandom with a ridiculous amount of negative stereotypes, which I think is absurd.


To be fair, why would you want to associate yourself with a group if there are so many negative stereotypes? That's not really that absurd.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> Well, you still haven't given me a single good response as to why you think anything furry should be forbidden from being shown or discussed at all times of day, in any situation, even if it's the subject. The most I've received from you is that you don't want to associate with a fandom with a ridiculous amount of negative stereotypes, which I think is absurd.
> 
> Should a Mexican have to get his skin dyed white, have his name changed, and avoid ever talking about his hometown to avoid people associating with the classic sterotype of Mexicans who carjack people and steal shit?
> 
> ...



Firstly furry is not a race, sexuality or religion it's an Idea, hobby and fandom. Furries are people who like the concept of animal people, a man made idea that doesn't exist. Expressing it is not a necessity, hiding it shouldn't be one as well but it's your choice what you do with it. I wouldn't mention my taste in heavy metal music to my grandparents for a very specific set of reasons. The same accounts for showing everyone your taste in art and stuff. You can express your likes and dislikes as much as you want to but should I do the same because you said so?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Do you have autism? I'm seriously asking here because your inability to understand a joke even when it's explicitly pointed out is baffling. You should see a doctor or something because autism is serious issue.


I don't like it when people use autism as an insult.
I know some autistic people and dammit I can say they make a better conversation partner than you do.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't like it when people use autism as an insult.
> I know some autistic people and dammit I can say they make a better conversation partner than you do.



Where did I use it as an insult? Making an observation does not equate to insult.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> To be fair, why would you want to associate yourself with a group if there are so many negative stereotypes? That's not really that absurd.



But, you're in the fandom yourself... :I
So clearly it's not that much of a problem. Not to mention there's a shit ton of groups with just as bad stereotypes and I'm not talking about just fandoms.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't like it when people use autism as an insult.
> I know some autistic people and dammit I can say they make a better conversation partner than you do.



There's a guy I talk to with autism. He's a brilliant writer and reviewer. I didn't know he had autism until he told me a year later. He was that enjoyable to speak to that I didn't even notice any signs. Then you've got motherfuckers like this genius.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 16, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Firstly furry is not a race, sexuality or religion it's an Idea, hobby and fandom. Furries are people who like the concept of animal people, a man made idea that doesn't exist.



RIP hope and dream.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2013)

My friends at high school raised eyebrows at my art, but I never admitted to being a furry. 

Since Uni I must be fairly obvious since a guy flat out asked me if I was furry when we were in a queue to a night club, I was dressed as a wolf at the time, and the reaction was positive 'Oh cool, you're the first one I've met,'.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So let me get this straight, you're seriously comparing furfaggotry to racism. Welp, I think we're done here.


 I love how intentionally miss the point I was trying to make and bring racism into play. And refuse to answer anything in the rest of the post with such fear that it would prove their idea wrong.

You're trolling I hope? Because I honestly have to say I feel sorry for you if you are really this retarded.





Willow said:


> To be fair, why would you want to associate  yourself with a group if there are so many negative stereotypes? That's  not really that absurd.


 I'm associated with many things that come with negative stereotypes. One I mentioned earlier:



IAN said:


> a majority of metal guitarists are 14 year old greasy  haired A7X fanboys with fedoras who go around proclaiming "music is my  life" and wear clothing to try to make themselves look more edgy.That  doesn't stop me from sharing the fact that I'm a guitarist if the  discussion leads to it.



And it's pretty easy to defend a stereotype as well, assuming the person is civilized. A lot of times they can relate if they are part of a stereotyped group as well. Republicans are one that come to mind, not everyone who votes that way wants to be associated with the over-the-top christian bible-thumping whackos who wish death to gays, that society seems to think Republicans are.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But, you're in the fandom yourself... :I
> So clearly it's not that much of a problem. Not to mention there's a shit ton of groups with just as bad stereotypes and I'm not talking about just fandoms.


Well no, it's not for me. I personally don't care that much and will both dispell and humor negative stereotypes, but I can see why some people don't want to call themselves a furry and still be in the fandom. 

Just like with any fandom or group as you said.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> I love how intentionally miss the point I was trying to make and bring racism into play. And refuse to answer anything in the rest of the post with such fear that it would prove their idea wrong.



Don't flatter yourself. When someone starts speaking nonsense I don't make the mistake of validating it by seriously refuting it because it's not worth the time and effort. You were the one who dragged in race by the way. 



IAN said:


> You're trolling I hope? Because I honestly have to say I feel sorry for you if you are really this retarded.



So you're flinging insults now? Way to prove your argument I'm convinced.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well no, it's not for me. I personally don't care that much and will both dispell and humor negative stereotypes, but I can see why some people don't want to call themselves a furry and still be in the fandom.





Willow said:


> Just like with any fandom or group as you said.




I guess so. :<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Where did I use it as an insult? Making an observation does not equate to insult.


You are implying that autists are all dumb folk who can't understand a joke.
That in my books equates to an insult


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You are implying that autists are all dumb folk who can't understand a joke.
> That in my books equates to an insult



No...I'm stating a common symptom of autism which is "difficulty understanding jokes, figures of speech or sarcasm." Nowhere did I imply she was stupid, simply that she didn't understand an obvious joke.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't flatter yourself. When someone starts speaking nonsense I don't make the mistake of validating it by seriously refuting it because it's not worth the time and effort. You were the one who dragged in race by the way.


 Racism wasn't the point, it was the stereotyping that was the point. You knew it was, but you're clearly just going out of your way to be a twat and also refusing to answer the rest of the post that you STILL refuse to give reasoning to. And yet you still pretentiously push that your idea must be way of convention for the rest of us.




PastryOfApathy said:


> So you're flinging insults now? Way to prove your argument I'm convinced.


 Nope, just making an observation. C:


EDIT:



PastryOfApathy said:


> No...I'm stating a common symptom of  autism which is "difficulty understanding jokes, figures of speech or  sarcasm." Nowhere did I imply *she* was stupid, simply that *she* didn't  understand an obvious joke.


 Lol.


























....lol


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys please get this back on topic.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 16, 2013)

The only people I have ever come across outside of family that I mentioned this to was some people that were playing a Noise festival that I organized recently. They all knew beforehand about my Portia fandom and didn't judge me negatively for it. Hell, I was given the nickmame of "The Portia Girl", which I found to be pretty amusing. I did talk about some Portia related stuff but that was only because a few of the people there asked about my shirt. But we also discussed the Boston band AC, the old school Japanese Noise scene and just general chit chat. The only other person that brought up anything about this was a chance occurrence at Arby's. A cashier saw my Portia shirt and actually started talking to me all about the Get Along Gang and whatnot. I was pretty amused by it since I never expected something like that to happen. Then when I was eating at a booth, he stops over there to talk about it some more, telling me about Get Along Gang stuff that he had on his Facebook page. I just smiled and nodded as I ate since I didn't want to start a huge conversation about it since he was working and I can be quite the motormouth when I get going on certain subjects. It was a pleasant little interaction and nothing more.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> Lol.


Was that necessary?



Mentova said:


> Guys please get this back on topic.


But I just made more popcorn >:c

Anyways, the answer is still no. It doesn't have many reasons to come up in casual conversations so it doesn't get discussed.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Guys please get this back on topic.



Actually everyone is giving everyone shit on how they do furry right now. lel


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2013)

There's nothing quite like getting to see Menty flex those big mod muscles~


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> Was that necessary?
> 
> 
> But I just made more popcorn >:c
> ...



Then give it to me cause I want some damn popcorn. >:C

Also another thing that is _mostly_ on topic: How come some furries feel the need to completely disassociate themselves with the fandom, yet still call themselves furries? I was talking to a dude I met in college last night who told me him and his girlfriend were furries. I asked him if he knew of any other local furries or any meet ups. He seemed disgusted at the idea of hanging out with furries IRL. Can someone explain this mindset to me? If you dislike furries enough that you dread the idea of meeting one, why even call yourself a furry? Do they think that they are the only sane furry in the world, or do they assume that the majority of the people at a meet wants to be a creep? 

Every meet I've been to had mostly cool people. A short-lived local meet was run by a creepy perv, but everyone else was pretty chill. Not to mention I've had a fucking blast the last 3 years I've been to AC and never once had someone be a creep or significantly awkward with me.



Butterflygoddess said:


> There's nothing quite like getting to see Menty flex those big mod muscles~



Oh my~


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe they just know too many nut jobs, we all know there are a few out there. TBH im not sure if i would meet random ones i dont know just incase, most of the furs here seem to be decent people, but the few furries i've noticed elsewhere online have been the over the top eccentric stereotype furs that are best avoided.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Then give it to me cause I want some damn popcorn. >:C
> 
> Also another thing that is _mostly_ on topic: How come some furries feel the need to completely disassociate themselves with the fandom, yet still call themselves furries? I was talking to a dude I met in college last night who told me him and his girlfriend were furries. I asked him if he knew of any other local furries or any meet ups. He seemed disgusted at the idea of hanging out with furries IRL. Can someone explain this mindset to me? If you dislike furries enough that you dread the idea of meeting one, why even call yourself a furry? Do they think that they are the only sane furry in the world, or do they assume that the majority of the people at a meet wants to be a creep?
> 
> Every meet I've been to had mostly cool people. A short-lived local meet was run by a creepy perv, but everyone else was pretty chill. Not to mention I've had a fucking blast the last 3 years I've been to AC and never once had someone be a creep or significantly awkward with me.



I believe it's mostly due to the stereotypes involving furries that one in real life might be a bit uncomfortable around other furries. While they are stereotypes, that's not to say that sick, disgusting furries don't exist.


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Willow said:


> Was that necessary?


 Very. C:   

I'll go ahead and specify, despite my character's girlish tendencies, he is still a male. xD



And to keep this on topic, while that 15yo kid is the only RL individual who has truly made an attempt to harass me (and lost), I do get joked about it frequently in light hearted ways, friends and family. My mother all the time is joking with me about furry stuff, like the other day she found me reading the back of a Beggin' Strips bag and was all "Ian stop reading that and put it away, you're not a real animal and you're not going to be eating it!"


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I believe it's mostly due to the stereotypes involving furries that one in real life might be a bit uncomfortable around other furries. While they are stereotypes, that's not to say that sick, disgusting furries don't exist.



Oh of course those furries exist, but I like to give this fandom the benefit of the doubt and assume that at least a good chunk, if not the majority, are relatively chill and sane. Even if their FA content is... questionable, they can still be nice people.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2013)

Honestly, Menty...I think it says more about that gentleman than it does the fandom. There's all kinds of crazy and tactless people in the world. I suppose he either attracted more than his fair share or had a string of bad luck. 

That or perhaps he himself lacked social qualities.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh of course those furries exist, but I like to give this fandom the benefit of the doubt and assume that at least a good chunk, if not the majority, are relatively chill and sane. Even if their FA content is... questionable, they can still be nice people.



I agree. A lot of furries I have seen actually aren't too bad. Even ones who have fetishes are usually harmless. It's mostly the ones who take their fetishes out on others.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I believe it's mostly due to the stereotypes involving furries that one in real life might be a bit uncomfortable around other furries. While they are stereotypes, that's not to say that sick, disgusting furries don't exist.



Your naivete is so adorable that I think I will get HPV by reading your posts.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Then give it to me cause I want some damn popcorn. >:C
> 
> Also another thing that is _mostly_ on topic: How come some furries feel the need to completely disassociate themselves with the fandom, yet still call themselves furries? I was talking to a dude I met in college last night who told me him and his girlfriend were furries. I asked him if he knew of any other local furries or any meet ups. He seemed disgusted at the idea of hanging out with furries IRL. Can someone explain this mindset to me? If you dislike furries enough that you dread the idea of meeting one, why even call yourself a furry? Do they think that they are the only sane furry in the world, or do they assume that the majority of the people at a meet wants to be a creep?


Yes actually. There's probably some psychology term for it too. 

It's like, one thing to meet someone who's really chill about their hobbies but another if you meet someone who decks themselves out in anything they can find relating to their interests and stuff like that. 

Kind of like people who don't want to go to cons because of all the horror stories that come out of there I guess. 



IAN said:


> Very. C:
> 
> I'll go ahead and specify, despite my character's girlish tendencies, he is still a male. xD


You could have just said that :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Also another thing that is _mostly_ on topic: How come some furries feel the need to completely disassociate themselves with the fandom, yet still call themselves furries? I was talking to a dude I met in college last night who told me him and his girlfriend were furries. I asked him if he knew of any other local furries or any meet ups. He seemed disgusted at the idea of hanging out with furries IRL. Can someone explain this mindset to me? If you dislike furries enough that you dread the idea of meeting one, why even call yourself a furry? Do they think that they are the only sane furry in the world, or do they assume that the majority of the people at a meet wants to be a creep?
> 
> Every meet I've been to had mostly cool people. A short-lived local meet was run by a creepy perv, but everyone else was pretty chill. Not to mention I've had a fucking blast the last 3 years I've been to AC and never once had someone be a creep or significantly awkward with me.



It's an image thing. They want to look different and mature in a sea of "sheeple" (no pun intended).

I used to be exactly like this myself.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey whoever has that popcorn pass some this way. I'm still deciding who to put my money on.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 16, 2013)

I leave for 4 hours and come back to a furfight. Where did I put those sun chips?


----------



## BRN (Nov 16, 2013)

"Those that matter don't mind, those that mind don't matter"... anybody?


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

BRN said:


> *Dancin furs in london somewhere sorta pic*



And that, that is the second best thing I have seen today.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> Hey whoever has that popcorn pass some this way. I'm still deciding who to put my money on.



You're a little late to the party.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Also another thing that is _mostly_ on topic: How come some furries feel the need to completely disassociate themselves with the fandom, yet still call themselves furries?



Well, not completely disassociate but the standard I have for the furry community is pretty low considered the stuffs constantly being uploaded and that we can't go for more than 2 pages without talking about dicks and fucks.

Like, I have this one person I used to always speak with and all but one day, he contacted me on Skype and was like

"Hey dude, I'm wondering if I'm a furry."
"Explain"

Then he goes on about how he likes this and that and start posting a bunch of NSFW pictures with a link to a random furry sex toy thing and I quietly backed off and never contacted him again. Most of my friends that apparently "turned furries" are all like this. The moment they want to engage into a "Furry talk", the first thing that will be brought up is a picture of a naked antro char with a big dick. I wouldn't mind if they actually remains the damn same but apparently,turning into a furry is the same as getting a free ticket to posting a dick pic every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Well, not completely disassociate but the standard I have for the furry community is pretty low considered the stuffs constantly being uploaded and that we can't go for more than 2 pages without talking about dicks and fucks.
> 
> Like, I have this one person I used to always speak with and all but one day, he contacted me on Skype and was like
> 
> ...


Like it or not, there are a lot of furries into the porn side. That doesn't mean that everyone is, nor does it mean that they are inherently bad people that you shouldn't associate with. Personally, I cut it off when it gets to the point that they start pushing their porn and fetishes on me out of nowhere, which I guess is partially what happened with you. :c


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2013)

I speak from 16+ years of experience. The few times I have ever gotten "Shit" for being a furry came from people playing up the then popular anti-furry chan-based troll persona. Usually they didn't mean it and it wasn't really something you couldn't laugh and and then move on for the better of both parties. Once we went out with suit around halloween to a kids thing, and before boarding the ferry some random dude coming by went "fucking furries". Shrug it off yanno?

There is always that other side thought that some non furs or ex furs have really bad experiences with the darker side of the community. They become bitter, and I don't blame them. Too many people turn heads and sweet under the rug real issues that ought to be addressed as a community.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Now all i can imagine is sith lord furries...


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 16, 2013)

Ironically, one of my cousins likes to make little remarks or give me a hard time about being a furry or any furry related things I do. And this is one of those "Equality for all" feminsits types who talks about how Person X or Majority Y are ignorant and what not. I tried to educate her on what furry was about (it seemed she was suffering from common furry misconceptions) and she refused to be informed on it. 

Don't you love the pot calling the kettle black?

Aside from that, no, no one has ever seriously hated on me, bullied me, or made me feel bad for being a fur.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2013)

Someone shouted in the school corridor that I was one once, I don't even think he knows furry is. Anyway, there was pretty much no reaction other than a few people coming up to me asking about it afterwards. They seemed cool with it.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

My mom pretty much has a fit whenever I wear my tail. It's kinda annoying. She said that everyone is going to think I'm a freak or something when in reality I get positive remarks. Especially from kids.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 16, 2013)

Just remembered this one time there was a conversation back in the Navy that led to furries, and the two people that didn't really work identified as them. One of them was really weird; he ended up going to Japan for his next tour and one guy in my shop found his NSFW classified on craigslist. X_X;


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Ironically, one of my cousins likes to make little remarks or give me a hard time about being a furry or any furry related things I do. And this is one of those "Equality for all" feminsits types who talks about how Person X or Majority Y are ignorant and what not. I tried to educate her on what furry was about (it seemed she was suffering from common furry misconceptions) and she refused to be informed on it.


 I find it funny and extremely ironic that a majority of intentional furry hatred actually comes from just those types.




Aleu said:


> My mom pretty much has a fit whenever I wear my  tail. It's kinda annoying. She said that everyone is going to think I'm a  freak or something when in reality I get positive remarks. Especially  from kids.


 Well, she I can somewhat agree with.

I'd say wearing your ears or tail in public in your everyday life crosses the line of just being a furry to actually rubbing it in people's faces. Aside from one t-shirt I bought at AC I don't wear any of my furry attire out and about, unless it's something like Halloween or a furmeet/con.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> Well, she I can somewhat agree with.
> 
> I'd say wearing your ears or tail in public in your everyday life crosses the line of just being a furry to actually rubbing it in people's faces. Aside from one t-shirt I bought at AC I don't wear any of my furry attire out and about, unless it's something like Halloween or a furmeet/con.



Except I'm not rubbing my ass into everyone's faces. If they choose to look at it, that's their prerogative.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> My mom pretty much has a fit whenever I wear my tail. It's kinda annoying. She said that everyone is going to think I'm a freak or something when in reality I get positive remarks. Especially from kids.



My parents saw someone with a tail on once. They referred to them as "a freak who needs to be reminded they're human." This was just before I was considering telling them. well they made up my mind on that matter.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> My parents saw someone with a tail on once. They referred to them as "a freak who needs to be reminded they're human." This was just before I was considering telling them. well they made up my mind on that matter.



Personally I see no difference between wearing a tail and someone wearing any other accessory.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Personally I see no difference between wearing a tail and someone wearing any other accessory.



I'd look at them the say way I look at those crazy mohawks or a lot of piercings. I glance for a second, and keep walking. Now a full suit? I won't judge, but I'll think something is actually going on and stop to see what's happening.


----------



## Recel (Nov 16, 2013)

I never got anything because of it, tho it's also a very unknown thing in my country, so it never comes up, nor anything related in a conversation. People just see me draw animal people and that's it, literally barely anyone knows such a fandom exist even.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd look at them the say way I look at those crazy mohawks or a lot of piercings. I glance for a second, and keep walking. Now a full suit? I won't judge, but I'll think something is actually going on and stop to see what's happening.



I'll judge because they must have a death wish to have a full suit in like 80 degree weather


----------



## IAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Except I'm not rubbing my ass into everyone's faces. If they choose to look at it, that's their prerogative.


 But you are still intentionally bringing attention to yourself for people to acknowledge the fact that you are a furry. That in my opinion falls under rubbing it in people's faces.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> But you are still intentionally bringing attention to yourself for people to acknowledge the fact that you are a furry. That in my opinion falls under rubbing it in people's faces.



No. No. 

That would imply that we are rubbing our everyday opinions and personalities in people's faces just for wearing something akin to a shirt and pants. Military/Officers of the law aren't rubbing their occupation in your face, nor would a small child be rubbing her Doctor McStuffins love just for wearing a coat with her face on it. 

Their needs to be a serious action involved for Aleu to be considered showboating her interest in the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

I can see where he's coming from. Tails aren't exactly an everyday accessory, as opposed to say, a shirt with a logo on it. So it'll turn heads. Personally, I only wear mine at cons and other furry events. Its still a stupid thing to judge people over, however.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'll judge because they must have a death wish to have a full suit in like 80 degree weather



Well, it's not 80 year round. If it were, I'd have died.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> But you are still intentionally bringing attention to yourself for people to acknowledge the fact that you are a furry. That in my opinion falls under rubbing it in people's faces.



Like everything you do. Sometimes I get shit from people (especially old people and my family[but they don't givre a fuck anymore]) for having my hair long, but I don't give a fuck, why would I have to care about what other thinks of me? They are not important.

If you dress in black you're emo, if you dress in colors you are gay, if you have odd piercings probably you are a drug addict or a criminal.

Fuck this people. Wear the tail and give the middle finger to assholes


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

IAN said:


> But you are still intentionally bringing attention to yourself for people to acknowledge the fact that you are a furry. That in my opinion falls under rubbing it in people's faces.


Well it's a good thing your opinion is wrong :3


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> If you dress in black you're emo, if you dress in colors you are gay, if you have odd piercings probably you are a drug addict or a criminal.
> 
> Fuck this people. Wear the tail and give the middle finger to assholes



And if you try to please everyone by not wearing clothes at all, suddenly you're an "exhibitionist creep" and "incarcerated". Can't fuckin' please _anybody_.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> And if you try to please everyone by not wearing clothes at all, suddenly you're an "exhibitionist creep" and "incarcerated". Can't fuckin' please _anybody_.



Sure, also go around naked with a dildo in your ass and a machine gun, why not? Because some things are* ILLEGAL*


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sure, also go around naked with a dildo in your ass a machine gun, why not? Because some things are* ILLEGAL*



I do this all the time and nobody cares.

Or maybe they're just scared of me, I donno.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sure, also go around naked with a dildo in your ass a machine gun, why not? Because some things are* ILLEGAL*



a dildo machine gun?

what

That sounds like something from a Saints Row game


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> a dildo machine gun?
> 
> what
> 
> That sounds like something from a Saints Row game



I forgot the "and" lol


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sure, also go around naked with a dildo in your ass and a machine gun, why not? Because some things are* ILLEGAL*



Ay man, I was just making a joke. But OC'ng a machine gun is totally legal where I live, so not sure where you're going with this.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Personally I see no difference between wearing a tail and someone wearing any other accessory.



Though an attractive girl wearing a tail isn't questioned as much than a fourty year old man wearing one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Though an attractive girl wearing a tail isn't questioned as much than a fourty year old man wearing one.



Even though I think it doesn't _really_ matter what people are wearing, there is still this.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Though an attractive girl wearing a tail isn't questioned as much than a fourty year old man wearing one.



True. I count my blessing as an attractive girl :3c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 16, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Ay man, I was just making a joke. But OC'ng a machine gun is totally legal where I live, so not sure where you're going with this.



You can have heavy guns in the street and nobody will give you shit? That's new to me, here if you go out with a knife in your hand would probably get people freaking out and trouble with the police, I can't even imagine the problems you'll get by having a shotgun for example


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You can have heavy guns in the street and nobody will give you shit? That's new to me, here if you go out with a knife in your hand would probably get people freaking out and trouble with the police, I can't even imagine the problems you'll get by having a shotgun for example



Yep, if I legally own an H&K MG4, I can strap that bastard to my back and go grocery shopping with it here. You'll get looks and pissed-off parents, usually kicked out of the store, and somebody will likely call the cops because they're afraid of the boom-boom, but it's legal so long as I'm not fingerfucking the damn thing, firing it, or threatening anybody with it. But if I DARE to keep in my pocket a knife that has a button opening and a separate locking mechanism? Instant federal offense. I can only technically _own_ a switchblade under state law that allows them in collections, but I can't so much as open a package with it.

What makes that law even sillier in context is that I own several perfectly legal spring-assist knives that are exponentially easier, safer, and faster to draw and open than the one switch that I own, which is one of the reasons that they were banned in the first place.

'Merica.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Yep, if I legally own an H&K MG4, I can strap that bastard to my back and go grocery shopping with it here. You'll get looks and pissed-off parents, usually kicked out of the store, and somebody will likely call the cops because they're afraid of the boom-boom, but it's legal so long as I'm not fingerfucking the damn thing, firing it, or threatening anybody with it. But if I DARE to keep in my pocket a knife that has a button opening and a separate locking mechanism? Instant federal offense. I can only technically _own_ a switchblade under state law that allows them in collections, but I can't so much as open a package with it.
> 
> What makes that law even sillier in context is that I own several perfectly legal spring-assist knives that are exponentially easier, safer, and faster to draw and open than the one switch that I own, which is one of the reasons that they were banned in the first place.
> 
> 'Merica.



This country has weird laws. Guess I'll strap my rifle to my back and carry it around next AC. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> This country has weird laws. Guess I'll strap my rifle to my back and carry it around next AC. :V



On a british Shotgun license you can own a fully-functional tank.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> On a british Shotgun license you can own a fully-functional tank.



Wat. :|

Care to explain?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> This country has weird laws. Guess I'll strap my rifle to my back and carry it around next AC. :V



I think every country has weird laws. My friend in Canada said that e-cigs with nicotine are illegal yet standard cigarettes are legal.

Fucking humanity


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> On a british Shotgun license you can own a fully-functional tank.



BRB moving in with Gibby and getting a shotty card.


Aleu said:


> I think every country has weird laws. My friend in Canada said that e-cigs with nicotine are illegal yet standard cigarettes are legal.
> 
> Fucking humanity



Ahahaa, what the fuck? Canada, what gives?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Wat. :|
> 
> Care to explain?



Well there's plenty of tank dealers in this country.

You're allowed to fire the tank's cannon as well. You just have to do it into the sea or on private land.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Fuck me. I am definitely moving to the UK


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well there's plenty of tank dealers in this country.
> 
> You're allowed to fire the tank's cannon as well. You just have to do it *into the sea* or on private land.


Let's go fishing oh my god.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fuck me. I am definitely moving to the UK



Yeah nigga

For over 9k (actual value) there was a Humber armoured car in PERFECT condition, fully operation, and even road-legal at an arms fair I went to (going again TOMMOROW).

There are _cars_ that cost more than that.

There is one main restriction though - you have to have your tank's tracks fucked around with a bit before they're permitted onto any roads. This is because some tanks can damage the shit out of some roads. I went on a "tank experience" where I rode around in the brit equivalent of an M113 transport (they also had an Abbot - which they happily fired. It was a very small group running this thing).

The guy told me about the fact that you needed a shotty license to get the tank ammo.


----------



## Bra|nS|ug (Nov 16, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Yep, if I legally own an H&K MG4, I can strap that bastard to my back and go grocery shopping with it here. You'll get looks and pissed-off parents, usually kicked out of the store, and somebody will likely call the cops because they're afraid of the boom-boom, but it's legal so long as I'm not fingerfucking the damn thing, firing it, or threatening anybody with it. But if I DARE to keep in my pocket a knife that has a button opening and a separate locking mechanism? Instant federal offense. I can only technically _own_ a switchblade under state law that allows them in collections, but I can't so much as open a package with it.
> 
> What makes that law even sillier in context is that I own several perfectly legal spring-assist knives that are exponentially easier, safer, and faster to draw and open than the one switch that I own, which is one of the reasons that they were banned in the first place.
> 
> 'Merica.



I can maybe clear some of that apparent insanity up.

The laws on knives for states are generally a lot more ambiguous than gun laws. In this state at least, the general intent of the laws is to ban knives that are intended as "weapons" which they can't really regulate well. For fixed and folding knives it's technically illegal to carry them if they're intended to be a weapon. Which isn't a realistic thing for the state to prosecute anything for because it is impossible to prove. Switchblade and balisong knives just happen to be considered "weapons" in legal definitions.
Guns are a little easier to deal with because they're (almost) all considered weapons. And in general there's just better legal definitions on where those lines are. That's simply because of the way we regulate them more. there's less grey area to deal with. Knives are less of a problem than guns, or at least get less attention. 

unrelated - open-carry states FTW.


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have my eyes on a couple nice T-72s The problem is getting shipped to Canada, thats where they get ya when you buy a tank in the shipping and handling.Also to feul one from empty would cost me 1400 dollars.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 16, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Yep, if I legally own an H&K MG4, I can strap that bastard to my back and go grocery shopping with it here. You'll get looks and pissed-off parents, usually kicked out of the store, and somebody will likely call the cops because they're afraid of the boom-boom, but it's legal so long as I'm not fingerfucking the damn thing, firing it, or threatening anybody with it. But if I DARE to keep in my pocket a knife that has a button opening and a separate locking mechanism? Instant federal offense. I can only technically _own_ a switchblade under state law that allows them in collections, but I can't so much as open a package with it.
> 
> What makes that law even sillier in context is that I own several perfectly legal spring-assist knives that are exponentially easier, safer, and faster to draw and open than the one switch that I own, which is one of the reasons that they were banned in the first place.
> 
> 'Merica.



You probably live just down the street from me. To add some context the way it was explained to me the rifles are federally protected under the 2nd ammendment. However switchblade knives are illegal by state law due to the number of times they were used in bar type settings. No one actually pays attention to that law however.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

The mod in me wants this to go back on topic, but this is actually a pretty interesting subject. Mind making a thread about it, gibby?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The mod in me wants this to go back on topic, but this is actually a pretty interesting subject. Mind making a thread about it, gibby?



I totally dig the idea but there isn't much I can say about it :C

I think I'll research it a little at some point or other so I can make a Rave thread about it. Need to get dem juicy details for the content yo.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I totally dig the idea but there isn't much I can say about it :C
> 
> I think I'll research it a little at some point or other so I can make a Rave thread about it. Need to get dem juicy details for the content yo.



Alright, sounds good!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 16, 2013)

Can we accept Gibby as our lord and savior?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2013)

Bra|nS|ug said:


> I can maybe clear some of that apparent insanity up.
> 
> The laws on knives for states are generally a lot more ambiguous than gun laws. In this state at least, the general intent of the laws is to ban knives that are intended as "weapons" which they can't really regulate well. For fixed and folding knives it's technically illegal to carry them if they're intended to be a weapon. Which isn't a realistic thing for the state to prosecute anything for because it is impossible to prove. Switchblade and balisong knives just happen to be considered "weapons" in legal definitions.
> Guns are a little easier to deal with because they're (almost) all considered weapons. And in general there's just better legal definitions on where those lines are. That's simply because of the way we regulate them more. there's less grey area to deal with. Knives are less of a problem than guns, or at least get less attention.
> ...



Very good info! Incidentally, I can legally buy, carry, and use a balisong here too, not that they're very useful. To get this just a bit more on-topic, there are fursuiters here-and-there that catch flak inside and outside of the community for utilizing firing ranges _while in suit_. I gotta say that, while dangerous, that takes some serious skill.


----------



## Troj (Nov 16, 2013)

One thing I've noticed and which is a source of discomfort and embarrassment for me is that when _I _am the first to bring up furry things, things are cool, but when someone springs it on me, I get flustered and flinchy. (There are other topics and areas that cause me to act the same way.) I feel bad, because it sends the person the message that there's something amiss or something to hide.

I really need to get over that. Thoughts?

Happened today with someone who noticed that I was wearing a furry con t-shirt, and my initial explanation was short and sweet--"it's for cartoon enthusiasts"--and he seemed intrigued, and said he might attend then, and then I started rambling about various nerd conventions and the types of people who attend them, and how the people at this con generally compare to other nerd cons I've been to, and added that the con was more for cartoon animals than anything. I think I came across as fidgety and nervous, and I feel really embarrassed about it. It was also hard to hear, and I always get weird when I can't hear.

Actually, a lot of my anxiety stemmed from the fact that I'd dropped a couple nerdy in-jokes into the conversation, and the guy clearly hadn't gotten them, so then I had to backtrack and explain them, which made me feel stupid.

Oh well, just a lesson to keep it short and sweet, and if somebody ends up at a furry con because they thought it was ComicCon or the like, that's probably not my problem, aye?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> This country has weird laws. Guess I'll strap my rifle to my back and carry it around next AC. :V


Then get banned by Kage.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Then get banned by Kage.



He won't be able to ban me when I'm brandishing my babykilling semi automatic .22lr paper plinking rifle! :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Kage always loses to Mango doe. :0


----------



## IAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Then get banned by Kage.


 Lol he's always been so anti-gun crazy, especially with the case of that Insane Kangaroo guy, but to be honest I can't blame him in this case, even as a gun owner and supporter.

With the amount of autistic, bipolar, and clinically depressed mental cases I've seen throughout the fandom during my time on it, added on to the amount of maniacal outside hate (primarily internet based), I would NOT feel comfortable in the slightest knowing that there is a loaded firearm within 200 yards of a furry convention.


I have to say I'm really surprised there hasn't been a mass shooting at a furry con yet, and something inside tells me it will happen in the near or not-so-near future.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Edit:  I never really told anyone before, except for my brother.  He seemed OK with it as time passed.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey my furs. I've gots me a question I hope you folks can answer. What the hell is up with all of the autism comments going about these last few days? It just seems a little mean spirited to me is all.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Hey my furs. I've gots me a question I hope you folks can answer. What the hell is up with all of the autism comments going about these last few days? It just seems a little mean spirited to me is all.



It's just the latest internet buzzword meaning 'stop liking what I don't like'.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Hey my furs. I've gots me a question I hope you folks can answer. What the hell is up with all of the autism comments going about these last few days? It just seems a little mean spirited to me is all.


It's not uncommon for it to come up because in all honesty, autism is really prevalent in this fandom.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Hey my furs. I've gots me a question I hope you folks can answer. What the hell is up with all of the autism comments going about these last few days? It just seems a little mean spirited to me is all.



The man in question seems to be emulating the more negative aspects of autisim and people and wondering if he is such. Of course, I probably missed a few posts that completely changes things, so take that as you will.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's just the latest internet buzzword meaning 'stop liking what I don't like'.


That is just fucking disgusting.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Hey my furs. I've gots me a question I hope you folks can answer. What the hell is up with all of the autism comments going about these last few days? It just seems a little mean spirited to me is all.



someone trying to be clever


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

IAN said:


> I have to say I'm really surprised there hasn't been a mass shooting at a furry con yet, and something inside tells me it will happen in the near or not-so-near future.


Why are you surprised? Just because they have some mental disorder doesn't automatically make them dangerous.

Edit: And I'm pretty sure anyone would want to ban someone with a gun wishing to be in a crowd of people just for the simple fact is it's a public safety risk by itself. It doesn't have much to do with mental illness.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> Why are you surprised? Just because they have some mental disorder doesn't automatically make them dangerous.
> 
> Edit: And I'm pretty sure anyone would want to ban someone with a gun wishing to be in a crowd of people just for the simple fact is it's a public safety risk by itself. It doesn't have much to do with mental illness.


Someone could make a con out of this concept though.
Guns and Anthros
Powder Paws
Gun Gryphon's Glorious Glockcon


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Someone could make a con out of this concept though.
> Guns and Anthros
> Powder Paws
> Gun Gryphon's Glorious Glockcon


Pretty sure there's already gun cons


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Pretty sure there's already gun cons


But are there _furry_ gun cons?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> But are there _furry_ gun cons?



I think that's called "hunting" :V

but seriously why would anyone cross the two?


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Pretty sure there's already gun cons


You're correct. But anthro gun cons? I think that is an untapped market. 
Plus I don't think anyone here would be comfortable fursuiting at one of those gun cons






I see hunting as something entirely different than this though. Hunting is going out and killing animals with whatever you can kill it with.
 This is more just 
'Hey check out my cool gun'
'Oh that is a cool gun. Look at my cool gun'
'Oh that's neat do you want to fire it?'
'No we are indoors  '

I don't get the point either but I'm pretty sure it is separate styles of events.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> It's not uncommon for it to come up because in all honesty, autism is really prevalent in this fandom.



My best friend's brother is autistic and he hates furries. I'm not trying to defy your statement, but seriously? Respect the retard.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> You're correct. But anthro gun cons? I think that is an untapped market.
> Plus I don't think anyone here would be comfortable fursuiting at one of those gun cons


see above



Mr. Sparta said:


> My best friend's brother is autistic and he  hates furries. I'm not trying to defy your statement, but seriously?  Respect the retard.



I'm not sure what your point is.

Also the last sentence kinda makes you hypocritical


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My best friend's brother is autistic and he hates furries. I'm not trying to defy your statement, but seriously? Respect the retard.



I found your last sentence to only be a bit offensive considering I am autistic myself.  I can see where you are coming from, and you are only trying to defend, just try to word your sentences a bit better if you don't mind.  By the way guys, we need to get back on topic, fast.

On topic:Would my television set be considered offline? Because it can be a real ass to me sometimes.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> On topic:Would my television set be considered offline? Because it can be a real ass to me sometimes.


well TV is more of a "what" than a "who"


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

My point being that not all retards/autistics/specials people/whatever you want to call them aren't completely brainless idiots. They can be smart, formulate their own opinions, and make their own decisions. 

Now get off my back!


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My best friend's brother is autistic and he hates furries. I'm not trying to defy your statement, but seriously? Respect the retard.


Okay? I'm talking about by numbers in the fandom so how your best friend's brother feels about furries is neither here nor there. 




			
				A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:
			
		

> On topic:Would my television set be considered offline? Because it can be a real ass to me sometimes.


Do you watch your TV with internet?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My point being that not all retards/autistics/specials people/whatever you want to call them aren't completely brainless idiots. They can be smart, formulate their own opinions, and make their own decisions.
> 
> Now get off my back!


Ok but what did that have to do with autism being prevalent in the fandom?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My point being that not all retards/autistics/specials people/whatever you want to call them aren't completely brainless idiots. They can be smart, formulate their own opinions, and make their own decisions.
> 
> Now get off my back!



>autism
>lumped in with "retards"
>and "special" people

read a book

*please*.



Aleu said:


> Ok but what did that have to do with autism being prevalent in the fandom?



Yeah, autism is just as prevalent in the fandom as it is everywhere else on the internet. Oh, and real life.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, autism is just as prevalent in the fandom as it is everywhere else on the internet. Oh, and real life.


Gibbbbbby! Is that because we are all humans so population samples will have the same ratios of autism and other mental disorders, no matter the sample group, Gibby?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, autism is just as prevalent in the fandom as it is everywhere else on the internet. Oh, and real life.


I was just asking in regards to the two statements.



Spikey2k2 said:


> Gibbbbbby! Is that because we are all humans so  population samples will have the same ratios of autism and other mental  disorders, no matter the sample group, Gibby?


I don't think it works like that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Gibbbbbby! Is that because we are all humans so population samples will have the same ratios of autism and other mental disorders, no matter the sample group, Gibby?



let me tell you about averages, estimates, and probabilities



Aleu said:


> I was just asking in regards to the two statements.



I was quoting your post to agree while addressing others.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Listen guys, we *really* need to steer this back on topic.  If you want to discuss it, make a thread.  This is the reason moderators shut down threads, so let's just talk about people talking crap about furries before this thread is locked.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Listen guys, we *really* need to steer this back on topic.  If you want to discuss it, make a thread.  This is the reason moderators shut down threads, so let's just talk about people talking crap about furries before this thread is locked.



let me tell you about discussion drift


----------



## Troj (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> It's not uncommon for it to come up because in all honesty, autism is really prevalent in this fandom.



A poll by the Anthropomorphic Research Project indicated that autism rates might be around 2.5 times higher in the furry fandom than in the general population.

Do with that what you will!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> A poll by the Anthropomorphic Research Project indicated that autism rates might be around 2.5 times higher in the furry fandom than in the general population.
> 
> Do with that what you will!



It also can be suggested that furries who have autism see the furry fandom as a creative and stimulating outlet than other fandoms. The stereotype and the prejudice of furries comes in because of that, in addition to autistic people being drama-mongerers.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Listen guys, we *really* need to steer this back on topic.  If you want to discuss it, make a thread.  This is the reason moderators shut down threads, so let's just talk about people talking crap about furries before this thread is locked.



If the drift is relevant to the topic as a whole, then there's no need to close it. However, it if turns to shit, I lock it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

For christ sake shut up and get back to the topic!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> A poll by the Anthropomorphic Research Project indicated that autism rates might be around 2.5 times higher in the furry fandom than in the general population.
> 
> Do with that what you will!



Well considering autists have trouble making friends and many furry communities are a overly accepting hugboxes this shouldn't be a shock to anyone.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> For christ sake shut up and get back to the topic!



Lol telling mods to shut up and get back on topic lol.

You got your ass handed to you by other members. Deal with it instead of whining. Apply balm if necessary.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> For christ sake shut up and get back to the topic!





A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Listen guys, we *really* need to steer this back on topic.  If you want to discuss it, make a thread.  This is the reason moderators shut down threads, so let's just talk about people talking crap about furries before this thread is locked.


Why backseat mod guys?

Anyway, Zeke has already given her thoughts on the semi de-rail.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering autists have trouble making friends and many furry communities are a overly accepting hugboxes this shouldn't be a shock to anyone.



For a lot of people with autismus, communicating online/via text is generally seen as much easier so it's not much of a surprise to bump into more of them (diagnosed or undiagnosed) when online.


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2013)

thread is *not* called "offline, who has given you shit for being an autist"

have a cute pangolin fursuiter






"oh boy, that sure is a cute fursuit"

"he looks like he is a pretty cool guy and eh is a shitless"


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

^

adorable


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2013)

I think I saw that suiter at AC one year.



BRN said:


> thread is *not* called "offline, who has given you shit for being an autist"
> 
> have a cute pangolin fursuiter
> 
> ...



Addendum: it is also not called "Offline: Who wants to post massive pics of fursuiters".


----------



## IAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Ouch, seems the comment about autism stirred up things quite a bit, sorry about that. And I kinda meant what I said a lot differently.



Willow said:


> Why are you surprised? Just because they have some mental disorder doesn't automatically make them dangerous.
> 
> Edit: And I'm pretty sure anyone would want to ban someone with a gun wishing to be in a crowd of people just for the simple fact is it's a public safety risk by itself. It doesn't have much to do with mental illness.


 The reason I said I was surprised was not primarily because of the high amount of mental disorders, but just the general hate against the fandom. One 4Chan'er with several screws loose in his head who hates furries more than anything else hears about a local fur meet or con coming to his town, can't live with that idea in his head and therefore steals a gun and goes on a shooting rampage at the con/meet.

Honestly, if you read some of the shit people have said they want to do to furries , you'd understand. That's why I won't be surprised when I hear about a mass shooting at a furry con/meet in the future. It's just bound to happen.


And I would argue those with a disability can _easily_ be more dangerous with a gun in their hands. I remember going to school with a guy who wasvery visibly autistic, and was always obsessed with weapons, and even talked about blowing up the school on various occasions. 

Maybe not all of them are like that guy, but I would not doubt that there is a link, and would not trust anyone even the most mild mental disability with a firearm. Autistics especially are known for having meltdowns and anger issues, and I would not want any of them to have a gun by their side while that's happening. My opinion personally.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

IAN said:


> Honestly, if you read some of the shit people have said they want to do to furries , you'd understand. That's why I won't be surprised when I hear about a mass shooting at a furry con/meet in the future. It's just bound to happen.


And have you ever notice how there aren't very many reported killings of people because they're furries? If any actually. Talk is cheap on the internet and most only do it to make themselves look tough. 

What I'm getting at is that if someone hates furries that much that they're going to shoot up a con, someone's going to try stop and them because even 4Chan knows when enough is enough. 

So it's not "bound to happen". Stop that. 



> Maybe not all of them are like that guy, but I would not doubt that there is a link, and would not trust anyone even the most mild mental disability with a firearm. Autistics especially are known for having meltdowns and anger issues, and I would not want any of them to have a gun by their side while that's happening. My opinion personally.


If you know what's good for you, I'd suggest you stop right there and reread what you just said.


----------



## IAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> And have you ever notice how there aren't very many reported killings of people because they're furries? If any actually. Talk is cheap on the internet and most only do it to make themselves look tough.
> 
> What I'm getting at is that if someone hates furries that much that they're going to shoot up a con, someone's going to try stop and them because even 4Chan knows when enough is enough.
> 
> So it's not "bound to happen". Stop that.


 Anything is bound to happen. All it takes is one wackjob with a gun, he doesn't even need to be associated with 4Chan. 

He just needs to be mentally derranged, and have a hatred for furries. Which would be easy with the internet there to convince him, that he'd take for granted if he were mentally challenged and can't determine what are jokes/stereotypes. ANYTHING is possible, even if unlikely.

So don't say it can't happen entirely.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

IAN said:


> Anything is bound to happen. All it takes is one wackjob with a gun, he doesn't even need to be associated with 4Chan.
> 
> He just needs to be mentally derranged, and have a hatred for furries. Which would be easy with the internet there to convince him, that he'd take for granted if he were mentally challenged and can't determine what are jokes/stereotypes. ANYTHING is possible, even if unlikely.
> 
> So don't say it can't happen entirely.



Back the fuck up, you're saying that it's an inevitability that someone will shoot up a furry convention because of 14-year-olds on 4chan. Holy shit, this goes beyond fursecution.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2013)

ITG taken seriously to the extreme


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

IAN said:


> Anything is bound to happen.
> ANYTHING is possible, even if unlikely.


That contradiction is so so tasty. 

Bound to Happen implies inevitability, not that it's possible that it could happen.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

IAN said:


> Anything is bound to happen. All it takes is one wackjob with a gun, he doesn't even need to be associated with 4Chan.
> 
> He just needs to be mentally derranged, and have a hatred for furries. Which would be easy with the internet there to convince him, that he'd take for granted if he were mentally challenged and can't determine what are jokes/stereotypes. ANYTHING is possible, even if unlikely.
> 
> So don't say it can't happen entirely.


I didn't say that though. Of course it _can_ happen just like I could trip and fall down my stairs and die. But it's not _bound_ to happen as that would imply it will eventually happen. 

Nevermind most cons have security. 

I can't even begin to tell you what else is wrong with that statement though.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

I find it sad how people make over-generalized assumptions on an entire fandom for the acts of just a few people.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I find it sad how people make over-generalized assumptions on an entire fandom for the acts of just a few people.



Unfortunately, the few are not only the most outspoken but also the ones who tend to take it too far.

As is how most stereotypes are made.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I find it sad how people make over-generalized assumptions on an entire fandom for the acts of just a few people.



This applies to just about anything. Not just fandoms. xP


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> This applies to just about anything. Not just fandoms. xP



Very true. It can apply to religions, political parties, country, the list goes on.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 17, 2013)

I have never given furries shit in real life, but that's because they are really only an online phenomena that is just in the last few years creeping its way into popularity do to furries branches out on other sites and bringing their fursonas with them. And don't confuse teasing with giving shit. I like to tease furries that are out of their element.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I find it sad how people make over-generalized assumptions on an entire fandom for the acts of just a few people.


It's how the world works. That's why I don't go flaring furry things everywhere because I don't want to be associated with the extreme deviant portion of the fandom. Though flaring any fandom thing kinda makes you look like a jackass if you overdo it.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 17, 2013)

Thankfully, no one yet. I've gotten calls of "OMG a wolf" at the bowling meet I go to (if I fullsuit) or "Nice tail" (if I just wear my tail) but that's the extent of it. Since I've started fursuiting feedback had been positive, and hope it stays that way for a while.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

Received some laughter for wearing a tail and ears...as well as told to yiff in hell a few times at a comic convention.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Received some laughter for w*earing a tail and ears*...as well as told to yiff in hell a few times at a comic convention.



Well there's your problem.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 18, 2013)

Well nobody knows that I'm a furry in real life but I hear people talk shit about them pretty much every time it is brought up.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well there's your problem.



Haha! It does not bother me at all, really. No matter what hobby you have, way you dress, way you look, etc, there are always going to be people who don't like you for it, but being yourself is far more important, in my opinion. I really don't see it any different than dressing like a goth, punk, or other such subculture in public. It used to be that t-shirts with Star Wars or video game references would be quite outlandish to wear around, but now they are so mainstream they've become trendy.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

Aettious said:


> Well nobody knows that I'm a furry in real life but I hear people talk shit about them pretty much every time it is brought up.



To be fair, I'd say this applies to any subculture or hobby out there. Most people in my experience don't know what a furry even is, although I think it is becoming more known about in the last few years.


----------



## IAN (Nov 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> It's how the world works. That's why I don't go flaring furry things everywhere because I don't want to be associated with the extreme deviant portion of the fandom. Though flaring any fandom thing kinda makes you look like a jackass if you overdo it.


 This is the exact reason I said wearing ears/tail in publilc was taking it too far. By doing that you bare forcefully bringing people's attention to yourself to make them acknowledge your hobby, and looking like a lunatic. I don't walk around everywhere with my guitar strapped around my neck for no reason.

In my opinion if it's more than just writing on a T-shirt, you're rubbing it in people's faces.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

IAN said:


> This is the exact reason I said wearing ears/tail in publilc was taking it too far. By doing that you bare forcefully bringing people's attention to yourself to make them acknowledge your hobby, and looking like a lunatic. I don't walk around everywhere with my guitar strapped around my neck for no reason.
> 
> In my opinion if it's more than just writing on a T-shirt, you're rubbing it in people's faces.



That's bizarre. That's really beyond bizarre.

This shouldn't need explaining, but what anyone chooses to wear is a) their business alone and b) invades nobody's personal space. Tact and decorum should naturally be employed, and assuming that it is, there is no possible way that it's anybody's responsibility to ensure that their clothes somehow meet the specifications and requirements of random people on the other side of the street.

You don't walk around with your guitar because it's unwieldy and heavy, not because walking around with it would rub your musical nature in a KFC worker's face. The metaphor completely fails.

If someone doesn't want to be associated with the 'other side of the fandom', then that's the reason they're not wearing it; disassociation. Again, nothing at all to do with protecting the sensibilities of strangers.

This whole 'rubbing it in someones face' argument has no grounding until the choices of clothing and accessories someone wears actually starts to be disrespectful.


----------



## Troj (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, and context matters, too.

If it's a place with a dress code or a dress expectation, or if it's a place that's known for being unsafe, unpredictable, or intolerant, wearing a tail is likely a bad idea.

But, if it's a casual, neutral space, then wearing a tail is probably no more inappropriate than flaunting your dyed hair or visible tattoos, or wearing an edgy t-shirt, a nose ring, or a pair of fuck-me boots, provided you still respect others' space and privacy. 

You have to consider how you might want others to react to you, of course, but the onus is still on others to behave in a legal and appropriate manner, even if they happen to dislike your hair, your boots, your tail, or your tattoos.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

IAN said:


> Except from one person in particular. The one 15 year old, visibly autistic, socially awkward, video game, internet-meme obsessed social outcast kid who spends his life on 4chan and Reddit, that everyone can't stand. When he first saw my furry pics on FB he came at me with all the generic beastiality, fursuit, etc. stereotypes and insults which I was able to own his ass on easily.
> 
> And more recently in person when he hung in the same circle as some of my friends he's said shit like "I see why you like Sonic so much because he probably gets you turned on" and "god forbid you ever come near my dog I'll drop kick your ass if you do". I should also mention he's also the typical leftest nutjob who goes on and on on how all Republicans are "ignorant" and "intolerant". Oh, the irony. xD
> 
> ...



If i met a kid who did that i would probably beat him up enough to put him in hospital




And im lucky enough that some bullies just keep asking me what furries are (in a mean way) and keep talking about latex gryphons. I guess this is what i get for using my real name on my facebook .3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Well just don't talk about latex where it's not appropriate.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well just don't talk about latex where it's not appropriate.



Iv never talked about it in school  .3. they saw it on my facebook


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> If i met a kid who did that i would probably beat him up enough to put him in hospital


I know for a fact you wouldn't do that


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Iv never talked about it in school  .3. they saw it on my facebook



Hindsight: Maybe you should have made a Facebook for your "normal" self and another FB page for your latex and purple drank flavored Gryphon persona and kept the two separate.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hindsight: Maybe you should have made a Facebook for your "normal" self and another FB page for your latex and purple drank flavored Gryphon persona and kept the two separate.



why should i when i never friend my RL friends?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Dude just take the advice. ;-;


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> why should i when i never friend my RL friends?



Because you don't have to worry about insipid Teenagers giving you flack for your fetish.  Quite frankly,it is not any of their  business unless you combine your furry fetish interests with your RL (Such as adding pictures of yourself, latex porn, etc). If your page is open for everyone to seem then your schoolmates will go into it and nitpick at it.

That way, your persona is separate and you can post all of your artwork on one page as long as you do not make a mention of it on your IRL page, and post pictures of your IRL self and other things of your real life on the other. It doesn't matter if you friend them or not.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

Uhhh, why would you set yourself up for bad reactions IRL when you can't even maturely handle the online equivalent?


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Because you don't have to worry about insipid Teenagers giving you flack for your fetish.  Quite frankly,it is not any of their  business unless you combine your furry fetish interests with your RL (Such as adding pictures of yourself, latex porn, etc). If your page is open for everyone to seem then your schoolmates will go into it and nitpick at it.
> 
> That way, your persona is separate and you can post all of your artwork on one page as long as you do not make a mention of it on your fur page, and post pictures of your IRL self and other things of your real life on the other. It doesn't matter if you friend them or not.



Well most of the people in my school dont even use facebook,and they can only see my profile picture and banner on my profile unless they friend me so i am going to just wait till they forget about it or stop caring


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> *Well most of the people in my school dont even use facebook,*and they can only see my profile picture and banner on my profile unless they friend me so i am going to just wait till they forget about it or stop caring



I highly doubt that statement.

I gave a my piece, do with it what you will.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I might understand now. Thanks Coffeecup.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

Best way to deal with actually being given shit - that is to say you weren't able to avoid it in the first place - is to avoid giving further 'ammunition' to the people getting you down.

If you're vulnerable to being mocked, remove that weakness by accepting the joke. If you're uncomfortable about it, that's why they're making fun of you, not because latex is inherently weird.

Hell, half the folks here on FAF would (ED: would like to pretend that they care enough to) gladly murder someone with a gallery like mine; the important thing is to chuckle along 'em with them. Because, frankly, weird porn is hilarious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate it when people here get on someone's case and dog piles needlessly after one fuck up but Noah you repeatedly disregard what people are trying to say to HELP your situation. I'm not surprised now that some of the responsesare rude and frankly I don't care.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't think I've seen him reject advice, just the reality of his situation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

He tried to runaround Ozzie's advice of making seperate FB's.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Best way to deal with actually being given shit - that is to say you weren't able to avoid it in the first place - is to avoid giving further 'ammunition' to the people getting you down.
> 
> If you're vulnerable to being mocked, remove that weakness by accepting the joke. If you're uncomfortable about it, that's why they're making fun of you, not because latex is inherently weird.
> 
> Hell, half the folks here on FAF would (ED: would like to pretend that they care enough to) gladly murder someone with a gallery like mine; the important thing is to chuckle along 'em with them. Because, frankly, weird porn is hilarious.



In high-school, if you have anything strange or off on your page and your classmates know that you are easy to pick on, they will pick on you for it. Kids can be cruel.

Also, the difference between you and Noah is that you do not talk about it ALL THE TIME, so you do not get flak for it. It doesn't matter if it is in your gallery or not. It matters if you make posts about the crap you wank to.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. If people cannot accept you for who you are then you probably don't want to be around them anyway. Don't hide who you are because you are afraid of people mocking you for it. I guarantee someone will mock you for something no matter how you try to hide.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Don't hide who you are because you are afraid of people mocking you for it. I guarantee someone will mock you for something no matter how you try to hide.



People will mock you, yes. However, it varies on how you behave after said mocking. Either you'll react negatively or neutrally. People look for negative reactions first and foremost.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> People will mock you, yes. However, it varies on how you behave after said mocking. Either you'll react negatively or neutrally. People look for negative reactions first and foremost.


It's a clichÃ© advice, but if you don't show your butthurtness, bullies/mockers and so forth will leave you be. Not getting a reaction for one's efforts is boring.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> I don't think I've seen him reject advice, just the reality of his situation.



Its not THAT bad. theyl forget about it after a while and move on.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

But Noah, if your school friends and your teachers found out the shenanigains you get up to, couldn't you get in trouble?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> If i met a kid who did that i would probably beat him up enough to put him in hospital
> 
> And im lucky enough that some bullies just keep asking me what furries are (in a mean way) and keep talking about latex gryphons. I guess this is what i get for using my real name on my facebook .3.





NoahGryphon said:


> Iv never talked about it in school  .3. they saw it on my facebook



People who are 21 years old like your FA says can't legally attend a high school.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> But Noah, if your school friends and your teachers found out the shenanigains you get up to, couldn't you get in trouble?



i dont post porn or anything on my facebook .-. (only links)


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> People who are 21 years old like your FA says can't legally attend a high school.



They can, but they have to pay for it.



NoahGryphon said:


> i dont post porn or anything on my facebook .-. (only links)



If you are using a school computer to post links of porn, technically, that can get you into trouble.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Hell, half the folks here on FAF would (ED: would like to pretend that they care enough to) gladly murder someone with a gallery like mine; the important thing is to chuckle along 'em with them. Because, frankly, weird porn is hilarious.


I never even looked at your gallery before this post. Now that I did, it scares me.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> They can, but they have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using a school computer to post links of porn, technically, that can get you into trouble.



^>^ i only use my home one


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Doesn't matter what computer you use, they'll still make fun of you of the stuff you post on Facebook.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Its not THAT bad. theyl forget about it after a while and move on.



Honestly I don't think they "forget" with how much you mention your latex fetish here alone.

They're probably avoiding you because of the sheer creepiness vibe you put off


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

When I was in school, kids used to get in trouble with the school all of the time for having porn on their facebooks, even if they never viewed it at school; the school looks up their facebook accounts for safety measures, making sure they have a backup way to contact the child's family should anything come up. Upon finding porn on a student's page, instant suspension if underage students were also able to view that page. Has this changed?


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Honestly I don't think they "forget" with how much you mention your latex fetish here alone.
> 
> They're probably avoiding you because of the sheer creepiness vibe you put off



im more a loner kinda guy anyway


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a feeling...you don't choose that lifestyle. ;-;



Ozriel said:


> If you are using a school computer to post links of porn, technically, that can get you into trouble.



You can. In my school anyway. Someone got in trouble for browsing e621 in class. Fucking moron.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I have a feeling...you don't choose that lifestyle. ;-;



Not intentionally. If kids thought you looked or acted strange in school, they usually stayed away from you. 



> You can. In my school anyway. Someone got in trouble for browsing e621 in class. Fucking moron.



The Middle Schools and High Schools in my area has a zero-tolerance policy on explicit material. In High school, someone got a referral and 1 day detention for looking at stickdeath.com, and another got suspended for a week for going to steak and cheese.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sure what the punishment in my college is. 
And...Steak and Cheese? What is that?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not sure what the punishment in my college is.
> And...Steak and Cheese? What is that?


Usually they just treat you like a library patron; suspending your access if you continue looking at porn.

Old site that posted a lot of memes and porn. Mostly porn.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

How dumb do you have to be to look at porn in public, or in class? I mean, come on. _Really?_

Anyways, latex fetish dude, if you absolutely _must_ have your furry and IRL facebook use the same account, just make the damn thing private. I have mine set so only friends can see any details. Not that I post weird porn on it or anything.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> How dumb do you have to be to look at porn in public, or in class? I mean, come on. _Really?_
> 
> Anyways, latex fetish dude, if you absolutely _must_ have your furry and IRL facebook use the same account, just make the damn thing private. I have mine set so only friends can see any details. Not that I post weird porn on it or anything.



Such lies. :V

But there's that and the dual accounts if they do not want their family to find out. The again, people who post a lot of furry garbage make alt accounts so their mother doesn't get a stroke from the furry porn.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> How dumb do you have to be to look at porn in public, or in class? I mean, come on. _Really?_
> 
> Anyways, latex fetish dude, if you absolutely _must_ have your furry and IRL facebook use the same account, just make the damn thing private. I have mine set so only friends can see any details. Not that I post weird porn on it or anything.


Oh menty, I have your FB and it is FULL of porn. Every folder, every subfolder. Stop being such a hypocrite :V


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

I just can't wait to see to look on an employer's face when they look at your FB and marvel in the amount of pr0z there. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Such lies. :V





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh menty, I have your FB and it is FULL of porn. Every folder, every subfolder. Stop being such a hypocrite :V



I hate both of you. You both know I don't have any porn on it. Just my ugly mug and goofy pictures >:C



Ozriel said:


> But there's that and the dual accounts if they do not want their family  to find out. The again, people who post a lot of furry garbage make alt  accounts so their mother doesn't get a stroke from the furry  porn.


Or my favorite solution, which is just be a normal person with social tact who realizes that facebook _probably_ isn't the best place for porn and typefuck buddies (unlike say, fchan or FA!), and at the same time not being all weird about your furriness and hide it all! :V

Apparently that is too hard for some furries though :C


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Or my favorite solution, which is just be a normal person with social tact who realizes that facebook _probably_ isn't the best place for porn and typefuck buddies (unlike say, fchan or FA!), and at the same time not being all weird about your furriness and hide it all! :V
> 
> Apparently that is too hard for some furries though :C



Yes. Stop thinking with logic, Mentova. You are a fox, and foxes are supposed to be dumb blondes. Know your place! :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> How dumb do you have to be to look at porn in public, or in class? I mean, come on. _Really?_
> 
> Anyways, latex fetish dude, if you absolutely _must_ have your furry and IRL facebook use the same account, just make the damn thing private. I have mine set so only friends can see any details. Not that I post weird porn on it or anything.



I don't know WHAT the fuck was with that guy. Giving bronies a worse name.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> In high-school, if you have anything strange or off on your page and your classmates know that you are easy to pick on, they will pick on you for it. Kids can be cruel.



Hm... all of a sudden, my school years finally make sense.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Yes. Stop thinking with logic, Mentova. You are a fox, and foxes are supposed to be dumb blondes. Know your place! :V



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nm2tFBnzHA


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Or my favorite solution, which is just be a normal person with social tact who realizes that facebook _probably_ isn't the best place for porn and typefuck buddies (unlike say, fchan or FA!), and at the same time not being all weird about your furriness and hide it all! :V
> Apparently that is too hard for some furries though :C


I never knew you could think with your brains instead of your penis.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I never knew you could think with your brains instead of your penis.


Lies, don't believe them! Your penis will lead you to manly liberation:V


----------



## IAN (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't know what the fuck was with that guy. Giving bronies a worse name.


 Lol, going back to that kid from my first post, that's another hilarious and hypocritical aspect about him. He's a fucking brony, and I would not doubt in the slightest that he's a clopper, because he always looks uneasy whenever I use that as defense. xD

But then again, he's pretty much just hating on furries to look "tough" and thinks that internet tough translates into IRL tough. When in turn it just names him look like an even bigger aspie.


Regarding the Facebook argument: while I'm not against putting commissioned/drawn pics of your fursona on Facebook, you are crossing the line when you include your fetishes. I have multiple commissioned images of my 'sona that are fetish related that I would NEVER put on FB, as well as anything that depicts my fursona crossdressing.

Reason being, when people not initially aware of the furry fandom see the general furry pics in my gallery they think "oh cool, he has a cartoon character that looks like him," because people don't normally link anthropomorphic cartoon characters with sexual deviancy. However, i I posted any of my diaperfur or crosdressing images, that would disturb people and I'd most likely be insulted by anyone I know.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2013)

Somehow I'm not surprised to drop in and see Noah making a fool of himself

Anyways, I only put my general furry pics on FB because I do have people who don't care much for furries. So everything else gets posted to Tumblr or here. And then fetishy stuffy only gets posted to FA because I don't think many of my followers really want to see weird furry porn. 



NoahGryphon said:


> i dont post porn or anything on my facebook .-. (only links)


You know you can get in trouble with Facebook too for that right?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 18, 2013)

Nobody, because I don't go flaunting my furriness like some furfag lifestlylers would.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

^Already rebutted this like 30 times.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

IAN said:


> Reason being, when people not initially aware of the furry fandom see the general furry pics in my gallery they think "oh cool, he has a cartoon character that looks like him," because people don't normally link anthropomorphic cartoon characters with sexual deviancy. However, i I posted any of my diaperfur or crosdressing images, that would disturb people and I'd most likely be insulted by anyone I know.



Oh my god, yes.

For a lot of people, you can be the first time the've ever heard of furries.

If you're a relatively normal person, you can pass the fandom off as being totally non-sexual (if you want to, that is). I'm sure most people enjoy mixing an interest in fetishes with their interest in anthros, but there's a time and a place to ramble on about your fetishes, especially if you don't want to give a bad impression.

And then there's that minority which don't know how to do this.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> you can pass the fandom off as being totally non-sexual



I donno if you intended it to come of like this, but I don't like that. The way you worded it sounds like you're lying to them about furries and being like, WHAT PORN? NO SIREE NO PORN HERE! That's just gunna make you look like a liar and creep (with a conscious, at least) if they google furries and find porn. When people ask me what furries are, I just tell em its people who think animal people/fantasy races are cool. At the end of the day, that's my interest in the fandom, porn or no porn.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I donno if you intended it to come of like this, but I don't like that. The way you worded it sounds like you're lying to them about furries and being like, WHAT PORN? NO SIREE NO PORN HERE! That's just gunna make you look like a liar and creep (with a conscious, at least) if they google furries and find porn. When people ask me what furries are, I just tell em its people who think animal people/fantasy races are cool. At the end of the day, that's my interest in the fandom, porn or no porn.



Actually I meant, like, you _can_. Not that you have to. I meant that as in saying you're in complete control of how some people first view the fandom.

I think the porn is great, if I'm honest, and I don't hide it from people ^.^


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Or my favorite solution, which is just be a normal person with social tact who realizes that facebook _probably_ isn't the best place for porn and typefuck buddies (unlike say, fchan or FA!), and at the same time not being all weird about your furriness and hide it all! :V
> 
> Apparently that is too hard for some furries though :C



OR  block your parents and real life friends. thats what i did


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Actually I meant, like, you _can_. Not that you have to. I meant that as in saying you're in complete control of how some people first view the fandom.
> 
> I think the porn is great, if I'm honest, and I don't hide it from people ^.^



Eh, I see what you mean, but I still dislike it when people try to deny or hide the sexual aspects. Not only would you be lying, but denying it like that just makes it seem like you have skeletons in your closet and just makes it seem more like furries really _are_ the creepy dogfucker perverts that people joke about.

Not saying your guilty of that, your post just reminded of that. lol



NoahGryphon said:


> OR  block your parents and real life friends. thats what i did



Apparently you didn't do a very good job if IRL people are still finding you.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Eh, I see what you mean, but I still dislike it when people try to deny or hide the sexual aspects. Not only would you be lying, but denying it like that just makes it seem like you have skeletons in your closet and just makes it seem more like furries really _are_ the creepy dogfucker perverts that people joke about.
> 
> Not saying your guilty of that, your post just reminded of that. lol



That makes sense.

All I really tell people is what I'm doing at any moment - if it's drawing, that _tends_ to be clean, but if it's writing it's a little more... well... it's porn. And I feel I'm proud enough of my stuff to hide none of it. If I'm honest, even my family has seen my sergal-boobs (and OT, I still haven't gotten flak for it, so it must be at least somewhat about the delivery).


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

I think it's selective omission rather than explicit denial we're talking about here.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> I think it's selective omission rather than explicit denial we're talking about here.



Depending on how much of a fucktard one is, there shouldn't really be any _need_ for selective omission.

...In an ideal world, anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> If I'm honest, even my family has seen my sergal-boobs (and OT, I still haven't gotten flak for it, so it must be at least somewhat about the delivery).



I think its because sergal boobs are the best boobs and nobody can deny their sexiness.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I think its because sergal boobs are the best boobs and nobody can deny their sexiness.



Sergal boobs are fun for the whole family


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I think its because sergal boobs are the best boobs and nobody can deny their sexiness.



u and ur carpet sharks


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I think its because sergal boobs are the best boobs and nobody can deny their sexiness.



no owl boobs are the best :3


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Sergal boobs are fun for the whole family


Now I am imagining a milton bradly boardgame based around sergal titties.


Heliophobic said:


> u and ur carpet sharks


I... think that is the best name for sergals I've ever heard.

Ya know, now I am wondering if sergal furfags get any different reactions from people, since durrgals are more of a fantasy race than an anthro animal.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Ya know, now I am wondering if sergal furfags get any different reactions from people, since durrgals are more of a fantasy race than an anthro animal.



They were created by a Japanese person, so they must be weaboo An-ne-may. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

I showed my sketchbook to my art teacher last year. 
All she thought when she saw some Rey sketches was that this was a cool looking species/character (Don't worry, I told sergals weren't my creation).
Everyone else seem to have a similar reaction.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> They were created by a Japanese person, so they must be weaboo An-ne-may. :V



I don't like anime and I would totally watch/read a durrgal anime/manga :V

Assuming of course, it actually has substance and isn't just "General Rain-san, am I kawaii? ^_^"


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> no owl boobs are the best :3



I

_wat_.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 18, 2013)

Owls don't have tits. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Owls don't have tits. :V



Owls also taste good too....though gamey..


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Owls don't have tits. :V



I know right? Only tits can give birth to other tits. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't like anime and I would totally watch/read a durrgal anime/manga :V
> 
> Assuming of course, it actually has substance and isn't just "General Rain-san, am I kawaii? ^_^"


ã„ã„ãˆã€‚ã‚ãªãŸã¯ã‹ã‚ã„ã˜ã‚ƒã‚ã‚Šã¾ã›ã‚“
(no. You are not cute)


----------



## Aetius (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> ã„ã„ãˆã€‚ã‚ãªãŸã¯ã‹ã‚ã„ã˜ã‚ƒã‚ã‚Šã¾ã›ã‚“
> (no. You are not cute)



Coffecup confirmed as weaboo.

Prepare for deportation.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> ã„ã„ãˆã€‚ã‚ãªãŸã¯ã‹ã‚ã„ã˜ã‚ƒã‚ã‚Šã¾ã›ã‚“
> (no. You are not cute)


Oh. Ok :c


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 18, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> no owl boobs are the best :3



 When someone says some stupid shit...



Mentova said:


> Oh. Ok :c


'Tova bby dont worry ur sooper cyoot


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Coffecup confirmed as weaboo.
> 
> Prepare for deportation.


Just a multilingual furfag who happens to know some Japanese. You're just jealous for speaking just a single language


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 18, 2013)

Vous parle Francais?

or

sprechen Deutsch?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Nein, ich kan nicht sprechen deutsch. 
Just the crudest, grammatically incorrect phrases that get the job done by luck.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 18, 2013)

i mean owls in art where they have boobies


----------



## Zevan (Nov 18, 2013)

Ever given crap for being a furry IRL... Only two of my friends give me minor crap while some others make light jokes that are actually fun. I didn't shove the news down their necks either, they asked after seeing my drawings and wallpaper. They just acknowledge it as a part of who I am.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nein, ich kan nicht sprechen deutsch.
> Just the crudest, grammatically incorrect phrases that get the job done by luck.



Well it's still a hell of alot more than I can do.


----------



## drakono (Nov 18, 2013)

Nobody really. Partly cause nobody knows, partly cause if I told people, most of them wouldn't even know what a furry was. I only told a couple people to kind of fish around to see if anyone else was furry. One person I told thinks I'm kinda weird, one person doesn't mind and the other is actually a fur so I got lucky there.


----------



## Saga (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nein, ich kan nicht sprechen deutsch.
> Just the crudest, grammatically incorrect phrases that get the job done by luck.


que pasa con espanol?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Hate to be generic but...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> Well it's still a hell of alot more than I can do.


Ich bin das wundermensch!



Saga said:


> que pasa con espanol?


My spanish is even worse than french, I know how to say do you speak spanish, how are you and pretty good.
_muy bien_


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hate to be generic but...



Niet X3



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My spanish is even worse than french, I know how to say do you speak spanish, how are you and pretty good.
> _muy bien_



Je suis bein, mais je pas passe Francais.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> General Rain-san



Is totally my next username. 

My friend who knows about furiness showed a group of people I know what yiff was, using my phone. I was not pleased.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ich bin das wundermensch!
> 
> 
> My spanish is even worse than french, I know how to say do you speak spanish, how are you and pretty good.
> _muy bien_



Tengo cafÃ© con leche.
Su obsesiÃ³n con los buhos me asusta.
Furries dan asco.(?)

Still brushing up on my Spanish. >.>
But I digress.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I literally can't speak anything other than English. :c

Except Latin :c


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Tengo cafÃ© con leche.
> Su obsesiÃ³n con los buhos me asusta.
> Furries dan asco.(?)
> 
> ...



you made me spit out my drink thanks Ozzy


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

あなたはひどい何かを何を期待していた？いや

It means "Jesus loves you forever" in moon runes.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> ã‚ãªãŸã¯ã²ã©ã„ä½•ã‹ã‚’ä½•ã‚’æœŸå¾…ã—ã¦ã„ãŸï¼Ÿã„ã‚„
> 
> It means "Jesus loves you forever" in moon runes.



Yeah, I was expecting something bad. The internet has ruined me :s


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 18, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> My friend who knows about furiness showed a group of people I know what yiff was, using my phone. I was not pleased.



That will look weird on your search history.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> That will look weird on your search history.



My phone knew what it was looking for 

V. Very :V)


----------



## Riho (Nov 18, 2013)

Only one guy is doing it, and it's more of a joke than anything, him being into some weird stuff himself.


----------



## Troj (Nov 18, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> When I was in school, kids used to get in trouble with the school all of the time for having porn on their facebooks, even if they never viewed it at school; the school looks up their facebook accounts for safety measures, making sure they have a backup way to contact the child's family should anything come up. Upon finding porn on a student's page, instant suspension if underage students were also able to view that page. Has this changed?



Well, and even when you're _not_ talking about out-and-out porn, schools can be incredibly bureaucratic and paternalistic at times, as administrators, teachers, and PTA members can have very strong and sometimes _very_ wrong opinions on what minors should and shouldn't be doing, learning, thinking, feeling, or enjoying, and there's almost no limit to what some people are willing to do in the name of Protecting and Socializing the Children.

Throw some Zero Tolerance policies into the mix, and you've got a real recipe for potential trouble.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> My phone knew what it was looking for
> 
> V. Very :V)



Thus turning the situation from horribly awkward, to still awkward, but incredibly hilarious.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Tengo cafÃ© con leche.
> Su obsesiÃ³n con los buhos me asusta.
> Furries dan asco.(?)
> 
> ...


Something about a latte, obsessing about something scares you and then I've got nothing.

Translate the mighty says my obsession with owls scare you?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Something about a latte, obsessing about something scares you and then I've got nothing.
> 
> Translate the mighty says my obsession with owls scare you?



I have coffee with milk.
His obsession with owls scares me.
Furries are disgusting.

Hooray 1 year of Spanish class.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 19, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I have coffee with milk.
> His obsession with owls scares me.
> Furries are disgusting.



It's almost a beautiful haiku...
Just with one extra syllable per line.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

I only tell my friends outright that I'm a furry and they are ambivalent toward it. As long as I don't try to talk to them about it they accept it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm certain there are people who would be upset if they knew the real reason about my Furriness but they'd be upset with everything.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I only tell my friends outright that I'm a furry and they are ambivalent toward it. As long as I don't try to talk to them about it they accept it.


Hell, even other furries trying to talk about furry is annoying as fuck.



DarrylWolf said:


> I'm certain there are people who would be upset if they knew the real reason about my Furriness but they'd be upset with everything.


You like hump doge?


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyway you need to embrace the mindset of a troll to effectively deal with hostile response... that is enjoy and encourage their negativity by feeding off of it and exaggerating it.

If you can love all positive responses in life by naturally enjoying it, and enjoy negative responses by embracing the troll within, you will always be happy, no matter the outcome.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Anyway you need to embrace the mindset of a troll to effectively deal with hostile response... th*at is enjoy and encourage their negativity by feeding off of it and exaggerating it.*
> 
> If you can love all positive responses in life by naturally enjoying it, and enjoy negative responses by embracing the troll within, you will always be happy, no matter the outcome.



There's a right way and a wrong way to go about it, and that isn't a good way to do it. The best way is to not validate it at all and give them the response that you are looking for. If you are happy with it, then whatever. What else do they have going for them.

If you really want to be a jerkdick, attack their homelife. :V


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There's a right way and a wrong way to go about it, and that isn't a good way to do it. The best way is to not validate it at all and give them the response that you are looking for. If you are happy with it, then whatever. What else do they have going for them.
> 
> If you really want to be a jerkdick, *attack their homelife*. :V



Unless they're homeless, in which case attack their shopping cart and cardboard box. YOU'RE REJECTED BY SOCIETY FOR REASONS LIKELY BEYOND YOUR CONTROL, TAKE THAT! 

I've nothing better to be doing this chilly morning.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Unless they're homeless, in which case attack their shopping cart and cardboard box. YOU'RE REJECTED BY SOCIETY FOR REASONS LIKELY BEYOND YOUR CONTROL, TAKE THAT!



That'll learn 'em for calling you a fur-faggot. :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I have coffee with milk.
> His obsession with owls scares me.
> Furries are disgusting.
> 
> Hooray 1 year of Spanish class.



Here's my try at a haiku with the same subject matter of coffee and milk.

Coffee, milk, don't mix them
This is what I have been told
But I break the rules.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hell, even other furries trying to talk about furry is annoying as fuck.


idk, I think I'd enjoy that if the fur in question were cool.

I lied, my friends do give me shit sometimes. They lean into me if they catch me on furry sites or picking the anthro character in a game.


----------



## Riho (Nov 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> idk, I think I'd enjoy that if the fur in question were cool.
> 
> I lied, my friends do give me shit sometimes. They lean into me if they catch me on furry sites or *picking the anthro character in a game.*


I do that way too often. I'm such a loser :V


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 21, 2013)

Not many people have given me shit for being a fur.  I think the only ones who give me shit are my family but that's just joking out of fun.  Example my uncle Jack was watching me make some of my fursuit and was looking at my ref sheet.  He made the comment that I should move both of my green paws down to the sides of my charas back to make it look like I was mounted from behind.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2013)

Riho said:


> I do that way too often. I'm such a loser :V



Hey, we are fans of anthro animals. Is it a sin to pick the character we are fans of?

Inb4: yes troled hadr


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hey, we are fans of anthro animals. Is it a sin to pick the character we are fans of?
> 
> Inb4: yes troled hadr


Yes. I'm picking Lizardman again. Problem?!


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 24, 2013)

Why would they? I just like animal characters, woopty-doo. 

Maybe if I was a fursuiter it'd be odder but I just like animals. I've always liked animals. I was gonna become a vet until I decided to peruse human medicine instead.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 24, 2013)

Well....
I'm not sure how my best friend feels about it, but he seems all right with it.

But my roommate jokes about it and also acted a tad apprehensive when he first heard I was a furry. Another friend thinks its weird.
And then there's a friend living a door down from me. Another one constantly jokes about it whenever he sees anything remotely related to it about me (computer desktops, games I'm playing, etc) and he complains about it.

No one's outright awful though, and I can kinda understand people thinking its weird to a point.

EDIT: To a point. Even when I first discovered the furry fandom when I got access to the internet, I thought it was weird that the fandom was hated. I didn't see any good reason for it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But my roommate jokes about it and also acted *a tad apprehensive when he first heard I was a furry*. Another friend thinks its weird.


My friends are the same way. Whenever I casually mention anything furry-related the mood gets awkward and they change the subject. Which isn't really warranted because it's usually an innocuous comment like "I saw this ridiculous thread on FAF the other day."


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Feb 7, 2015)

My mom. Everyone else seemed cool with the idea or simply didn't care but my mom who is a hardcore homophobic thinks it's a gateway point in turning gay/lesbian and that EVERYONE is in it for the "yiffing". I told her that it's no different than being a "treckie" and going to Star Treck conventions; she said that is wrong too. She says she wished she never let me get on the internet and "loose my innocence".


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

The only people who have given me any sort of shit for being a furry are the type to wear fedoras in public and post rage comics on leddit. Pic related.







Coincidence? Probably. Still funny, though.


----------



## Teckolf (Feb 7, 2015)

1+ year necro? Really?


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2015)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> My mom. Everyone else seemed cool with the idea or simply didn't care but my mom who is a hardcore homophobic thinks it's a gateway point in turning gay/lesbian and that EVERYONE is in it for the "yiffing". I told her that it's no different than being a "treckie" and going to Star Treck conventions; she said that is wrong too. She says she wished she never let me get on the internet and "loose my innocence".




Considering the rampant amount of sexually explicit content and the lewd mannerisms that most of the online community takes, that isn't too far from the truth.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Feb 7, 2015)

I get literally zero shit for being a furry.  I've even had people stand up for me when they thought that people around me were expressing anti-furry sentiments.

As furries, we've done practically nothing to make the world a more open and accepting place.  But we receive all of the benefits of others' hard work.  And everyone's ready to stand up for us.

That means something to me, and it's part of the reason why I put up with all of the "furry drama" that comes with being introspective and honest with myself, and outspoken about my thoughts.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 7, 2015)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> My mom. Everyone else seemed cool with the idea or simply didn't care but my mom who is a hardcore homophobic thinks it's a gateway point in turning gay/lesbian and that EVERYONE is in it for the "yiffing". I told her that it's no different than being a "treckie" and going to Star Treck conventions; she said that is wrong too. She says she wished she never let me get on the internet and "loose my innocence".



Well, to be fair, Hardblush _is_ the reason why I'm bisexual.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 7, 2015)

My friends used to lean into me about being a furry when we were in highschool. Eventually they just learned to ignore it because *it aint going away*.


----------



## Teckolf (Feb 7, 2015)

Now that this thread has been completely resurrected... 

One of my roomate's gives me shit for it. I told my sister as she is into anime and cosplay, and she was suprised but wasn't negative about it. Other than that no one else really cares and I don't really shove it in people's faces.


----------



## Riltmos (Feb 8, 2015)

No one really makes fun of me for being a furry, no one really makes fun of me at all, at least not in front of me. I think the area I live in is just very friendly and open-minded since I don't really know anyone in person on the top of my head that makes fun of others.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Feb 8, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Considering the rampant amount of sexually explicit content and the lewd mannerisms that most of the online community takes, that isn't too far from the truth.


Seems that exists in EVERY online (and not just online) community in some way or another. I guess my mother never learned the concept of "Rule 34".


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 8, 2015)

I got bored in college one day during break and looked up some SFW Furry art. A few people in class started getting curious and I told them "Yea it's Furry art. Just cartoon animals drawn cutely and all" and they all seemed quite cool with it. One even said "Woah just like Robin Hood!" So yea they know I like furries.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 8, 2015)

I barely mention it to my friends, but whether i do they always go "your a what?" And then i have to explain it all again and then they just go ooooh yeah that's right and then we shut up about it.

I don't treat it as a big deal.


----------



## Troj (Feb 8, 2015)

I had a couple of neighbors ask me about my furcon t-shirt the other day, and both seemed intrigued. I think they were both drawn to the possible spiritual implications of having a fursona (no, I didn't flag that myself), and one seemed particularly interested in how suiting could be used to help special needs children.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 8, 2015)

All of my friends give me shit for it, but only to tease. I haven't met anyone who genuinely dislikes me for it, and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 8, 2015)

Publicly being a fur just seems like a shit idea.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> Publicly being a fur just seems like a shit idea.



What is "publicly being a fur"?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 8, 2015)

I haven't really been given shit, but one of my friends responded negatively when I told him, but he calmed down when I told him I wasn't one of the insane ones. He responded negatively because of one member of the era of FreshFurs (sudden sudden wave of half the freshmen going furry) rubbing up on him and meowing in the gym.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 8, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> What is "publicly being a fur"?


Being *ahem* out of the closet. Furry and proud :V


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

No ones said anything because I haven't told anyone.

My school is full of asseholes , they annoy me enough without knowing I'm a fur , I'd just end up attacking someone probably.
My friends are always on PC so they'd probably have scattered opinions , not worth the risk imo


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 8, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I haven't really been given shit, but one of my friends responded negatively when I told him, but he calmed down when I told him I wasn't one of the insane ones. He responded negatively because of one member of the era of FreshFurs (sudden sudden wave of half the freshmen going furry) rubbing up on him and meowing in the gym.



Freshmen?
Sorry, this is where the cultural barrier lays between our two countries. What is a freshman? Is it like a junior to college or something?
That's what I'm guessing. How are you in college funky i thought you were younger than me?


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Freshmen?
> Sorry, this is where the cultural barrier lays between our two countries. What is a freshman? Is it like a junior to college or something?
> That's what I'm guessing. How are you in college funky i thought you were younger than me?



A freshman is a first year student.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Freshmen?
> Sorry, this is where the cultural barrier lays between our two countries. What is a freshman? Is it like a junior to college or something?
> That's what I'm guessing. How are you in college funky i thought you were younger than me?



High school 9th-12th grades are classified  as freshmen, sophomores, juniors, and seniors, in order.

Then 7th and 8th graders came and we called them faggots and young faggots. We were a -little- extreme when it came to wanting a more classic high school.

Also people who had to retake classes past senior year were called super seniors.


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 8, 2015)

In all honesty most of the shit I get is from my fellow furs. Furries themselves in my personal experience are the most anti-furry group I have come across. Though in all honesty I would have to answer the ops question with a statement.

The only people who have given me shit about being a furry are nobody whose opinion actually matters.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 8, 2015)

i've gotten shit from only 3 other people, my ex is the only major person who tried to ruin my life by telling all my friends that  i was a bestiality freak, but her own stupidity let to her own demise now she wont even mention my name anymore. but still wtf man


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 8, 2015)

I haven't had shit, but when me and a coworker were trying to explain the furry fandom to one of the volunteers at work, he was utterly baffled that such a thing even exists. His reaction was typically old person. He made a few jokes at my expense but it was no worse than banter. 
My boyfriend takes the piss a bit sometimes, which does annoy me but I'm not hurt by it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 9, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Being *ahem* out of the closet. Furry and proud :V


Nobody needs to know what gets you off unless they plan to be an active part of said getting you off.


----------



## VintageLynx (Feb 11, 2015)

Thing is I know if I tell anyone they are going to Google it regardless and we all know what they will find.

People have seen some of my art though in passing - never any negative comments but I never mentioned 'furry'. Perhaps I need to organise a friends and family trip to a con, hire a minibus and lose my credibility with a bang.


----------



## Aminentus (Feb 12, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> Thing is I know if I tell anyone they are going to Google it regardless and we all know what they will find.
> 
> People have seen some of my art though in passing - never any negative comments but I never mentioned 'furry'. Perhaps I need to organise a friends and family trip to a con, hire a minibus and lose my credibility with a bang.



I've always been shy to use the term "Furry" myself... Mainly because I'm planning to enter the world of design professionally, and I have it in my head that they'll take even my most tame works as some kind of perverted thing because of this exact same reason. I usually avoid saying furry and instead say "anthro" or something like that to let it roll off gently... So far it has been successful! Though when I fully came out to my mate & close friends they were kind of like "Yeah, so? We figured that out forever ago." Seeing as how one of them nicknamed me Kira-Cub, I suppose I shouldn't have been surprised.

My worst experience with being [though I was heavily closeted] furry in the real world was when I had this huge obsession with werewolves--more as a barbarian-type race rather than a curse. I grew up on Dungeons & Dragons, so monsters were normal for me and I loved the concept of being able to transform like that. I'd draw it all the time, and there was no time like in class when I had nothing better to do. [Pay attention to class? Psh.] Eighth through ninth grade, those who were "closest" to me suddenly turned and I was left alone. They started "woofing" at me in passing, though now that I think of it I'm thankful that it was only them rather than our whole school. I was very naive back then and my ex fed my belief that such a thing was possible... he tried to convince me he was a lycanthrope, but ultimately it was just a large prank and I was too deep to realize what I'd gotten myself into. He used that story to basically abuse me, cut me off from friends and family, turned me into someone I wasn't. After that whole fiasco I took a year off and went online with my schooling. In that year I came to terms with my sexuality and passion for the anthropomorphic. When I went back to that school the next year I was an entirely different person. I got my attitude back! ;3


----------



## Indigo Faux (Feb 12, 2015)

I've only ever dealt with it online, but my best friend has dealt with it outside of the internet. We're both aware that the other is a furry, but neither of us really socialize with anyone else at work enough for it to find it's way into any conversation ever. The both of us just kind of have each other.

People see my doodles and question nothing. "Art is art".

My boyfriend still doesn't know after two years, I mean, I never told him, but I'm fairly certain he already knows and just doesn't care. He's a pretty easy going guy and sometimes he's a bit of a derp...or he's just very sarcastic and the woman in me screams and gets very angry when he doesn't take things seriously. I'm sure he would just give me shit to annoy me.

I think everyone needs to give everyone a chance to just be a person. People are like books, there are the good, the bad, and the ugly. (Then you have the really good ones that you just wanna read foreverdy ever.)


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> Nobody needs to know what gets you off unless they plan to be an active part of said getting you off.



The flaw with this reasoning is that normal heterosexual people with no major fetishes talk about what gets them off all the time, and nobody busts their chops about it. And there are a few kinks that have become popularized and have achieved some mainstream acceptability now. It's generally normal to talk about sex among friends or in certain company. Well-adjusted adults don't spend their whole lives pretending sex doesn't exist when they talk to people.

I know what all my non-furry friends are into. Many of them like hentai. Some of them have foot fetishes, etc. This is just normal conversation that comes up sometimes.

You see, there's a big difference between mentioning you like furry porn (for instance) if the subject comes up, vs _forcibly subjecting_ all your friends to your entire yiff folder while screaming "fursecution!" at the top of your lungs. The former is very reasonable and shouldn't be a big deal. The latter is obnoxious, but it's also a strawman and it's the image of furries that people have that causes the ones in the former category to get unnecessary grief.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

The only person that's given me shit is my mom. I'll be sitting there, drawing a tasteful nude or even clothed figure, and suddenly,

"ANIMAL PORN!?"

Then again, I don't really have friends anymore.


----------



## IAN (Feb 16, 2015)

Spatel said:


> You see, there's a big difference between mentioning you like furry porn (for instance) if the subject comes up, vs _forcibly subjecting_ all your friends to your entire yiff folder while screaming "fursecution!" at the top of your lungs. The former is very reasonable and shouldn't be a big deal. The latter is obnoxious, but it's also a strawman and it's the image of furries that people have that causes the ones in the former category to get unnecessary grief.


 There's also a pretty big difference in telling your friends or anyone else "Yeah, I would consider myself a member of the furry fandom," and "I LIKE PICTURES OF TWINKY SLUTFOXES BEING BALLGAGGED AND TIED WHILE BEING FUCKED BY 3 MACRO DRAGONS AT ONCE WITH 18" LONG COCKS WHILE BEING FORCED TO PISS IN DIAPERS."

With the exception of a few creepy neckbeards I don't even consider furries I am unaware of anyone who has verbally expressed the latter.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 17, 2015)

IAN said:


> There's also a pretty big difference in telling your friends or anyone else "Yeah, I would consider myself a member of the furry fandom," and "I LIKE PICTURES OF TWINKY SLUTFOXES BEING BALLGAGGED AND TIED WHILE BEING FUCKED BY 3 MACRO DRAGONS AT ONCE WITH 18" LONG COCKS WHILE BEING FORCED TO PISS IN DIAPERS."



Oh god x'DDD I so want to use this as signatur 

But anyway. I think there is a bit difference too.
I told my friends "guess Im a furry now" and the were like " Ok cool, Imma Whovian lets go to cons" OR "what are furries?"


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

None.
It's me who's giving shit to others.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 17, 2015)

Since that my family and about 90% of people at my school have no idea what a furry is, if I told them that I was one, their response would be "huh?". Although some of my friends have seen my furry drawings, and my little brother (surprisingly) hasn't put two and two together, and hasn't noticed that I changed my iPhone lock screen to a picture of a furry and other clues. My parents and most of my friends won't care, my little brother may make fun of me, but this is coming from someone who watches MLP, so I have something to pick on him back with. 

I noticed something about furry art, the only people that I have noticed that when you show someone (SFW, non-sexual) furry art who has no idea what a "furry" is or to someone who doesn't care, they seem to like it. The only people who tend to automatically hate it are people who already programmed theirselves to hate furries.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 17, 2015)

A friend of my is a Whovian. I think im converting her . I'll try to take her with to Eurofurence. She likes the whole furry thing a lot.


----------



## Troj (Feb 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The only people who tend to automatically hate it are people who already programmed theirselves to hate furries.



Yep, or people who seem to be cynical, dismissive, judgmental, or uptight in general about a lot of things. Otherwise, most of the people I come across tend to like anthros or "funny animals," or at the very least, not have a problem with them.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The only people who tend to automatically hate it are people who already programmed theirselves to hate furries.



No. Are the people who saw yiff.

I mean who doesn't like SFW fluffy anthro animals?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 17, 2015)

People who had 3/4ths of their brain surgically removed, to they hate anything furry


----------



## Atemis (Feb 17, 2015)

Is never seen anyone get shit for being a furry without deserving it.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Only one person I can think of, and he was the type nobody really wanted to have around in the first place. Well, at least I didn't. He just walked over to me and started insulting me for no reason when I was just sitting there, waiting for a friend, and he would go on and on about how screwed up I am in the head and stuff like that. Luckily, things didn't get violent, and my friend showed up quickly so I could just move on. Haven't seen that guy since.

Other than that, nobody. I tell people it's a hobby if the topic comes around to it, and they're usually fine with it. Sure, I sometimes get weird stares, but that's fine. I'm used to being weird by now, so it's not like I get bothered that much.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 18, 2015)

Outside of the times where I've overtly deserved it (I was being an obnoxious drunkbutt, totally within reason to yell at me for being a stupid fur romping around the city in tails and ears) I've just gotten really nose-wrinkling comments from people. I never feel the need to "come out" as a fur to people, but it comes  up in conversation. They ask what conventions I go to, I name what it is, and once or twice I've had people say some really negative things about it unprompted. Once I said I was going to FC and the lovely person in question proceeded to tell me that everyone who goes to cons of that nature are socially inept sexual deviants. As accurate or not a description of me that could be, this person was essentially a stranger. Just such an unsavory thing to say unbidden to someone. :<


----------



## KyrenV (Feb 18, 2015)

I never really came out as a fur, but a few of my exes(Spelling?) pretty much openly attacked me for having interests/borderline obsessions with anthropomorphic creatures in general.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Is never seen anyone get shit for being a furry without deserving it.



I have. It used to be more common back in the day. By which i mean... 2004. Now furries are old hat and most people don't care, even if they consider it a bit weird. Bronies get more of the flack now.

Thanks btw, bronies!


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 22, 2015)

An ex called me a "disgusting furry" a few times, but he's an asshole anyway, so yeah.

Other than that we get Anthrocon goers sometimes where I work at. Some of the employees have mixed feelings but after seeing me pal around with the "weirdos with the tails" they keep their opinions hush-hush around me.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

No one will ever know irl. This doesn't define me. It is just an interest, and it doesn't have to be anyone else's business.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

Ieono said:


> No one will ever know irl. This doesn't define me. It is just an interest, and it doesn't have to be anyone else's business.



Totally agree, I keep it to myself, there no need for anyone else to know about it, let's leave internet stuff where it belongs, the internet


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Feb 22, 2015)

My bf knows because he is the one closest to me and maybe a few other of my close friends have figured it out as well but haven't said anything.

My bf used to give me shit and try to tell me not to waste my time on drawing anthros but he has stopped. Now he supports me, always gives me critique, and is generally a good sport about it. He hates furries for basically acting like idiots online and I don't blame him.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Very few people I know IRL know of my enrollment in the fandom, and the two I actually told face to face were like, "What's a furry?" I don't really bother with telling anyone, as it is tough trying to explain a subculture to someone who does not know anything about it. A couple of my friends roll their eyes at how obsessed I am with Star Fox, but none of it was actual shitting on me. It is more of "Yeah, we know you like Star Fox," the same way I am friends with a bunch of Otakus and bronies, and we kind of just joke around a bit. Everything's fine.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 23, 2015)

So-far No one who knows me IRL out of the few who know could give half a crap either way.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 24, 2015)

Luckily nobody. My friend loves it  She loves the Art and finds it cute :3 even tough, she's a whovian. Till now


----------



## Troj (Feb 24, 2015)

KittenWarrior said:


> showing my brother screen-capped omegle fursuiters and telling him of how they all seem really friendly and kind. All times, they've said stuff like "just don't become a neckbeard furry" (since they all think it's a really beta thing to do) or when I've shown friends my fursona, they've replied with "Huh? What is that and why it it naked with no dick or vag, is it a tranny?". Since some think that being a furry will turn you into a really fat basement dweller and others think that it's just plain weird, for the sake of me not being bullied throughout my school life and not being shunned upon, It'd probably be best for me to just not say anything of it.



Actually, your _friends_ and your _brother_ sound like the try-hard neckbeards to me. That, or middle schoolers.

Either way, anyone who feels the need to announce that a cartoon character is a "tranny" is someone who shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## TyDye (Feb 24, 2015)

Funny story with this actually... before I was a part of the fandom someone accused me of being a furry. The joke went around between a few of my friends for about 2 weeks then died off. Now that I _am_ one (secretly) nobody has said anything. 

Does... does that mean my friends in the past insulted me now?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Literally no one. Mostly because I don't go around saying I am one...I wonder if people infer I am one and talk behind my back, but quite honestly I think the real answer is they just are ignorant to the fandom at large. It means nothing to them unless I start openly looking like one  Even then I'll just look like a weirdo to them, not a furry. But yeah, I think it'd be more obvious if I explained it but I don't. So nobody knows. Closet furry here x3


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 25, 2015)

Im really sorry for you guys. Its not cool to hear that.
If you need a brake from that, just come to Germany. Literally nobody knows what a furry is here.
They're all like "Why is that wolf wearing a half life shirt??" or me: "This is my fursona" other person: "OH hes so cute :3"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a drive-by "Get a life!!!" while walking to a con in suit once...but that's about it.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 25, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I got a drive-by "Get a life!!!" while walking to a con in suit once...but that's about it.



You should have set up your biggest metal shout and have shoutened "YOU TOOOOOOOOOO, WATCH YA BACK"
If your shout was good enough, we would drive away as fast as he could


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 25, 2015)

My dad, which is why I'm slowly moving away from being active in this fandom. Too toony for me. Needs more rarsuits and realistic stuff, less fratboy attitudes and thin skins. Also the idea of a 30-40+ year old man wearing a cartoony suit is kinda creepy unless he's a mascot.

Ooh, there are a lot of cons in LA for rarsuits guys, monsterpalooza, def going next year or year after.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Feb 25, 2015)

I have not had any major cases of this since I'm a secretive person and I used to hide my being a furry from the offline community. I've been accused of being obsessed with my fursona's species, though.


----------



## born2beagator (Feb 25, 2015)

Ieono said:


> No one will ever know irl. This doesn't define me. It is just an interest, and it doesn't have to be anyone else's business.



I'm the same way.  I simply write transformation fiction as a hobby.  I find the magical part transformation and exploring animal instincts taking over fascination.  I'm not sexually interested in it.


----------



## Filter (Feb 25, 2015)

It hasn't happened yet, but I'm mostly low-key about these things.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2015)

Story time. 
Today, I will tell you a story about something that happened almost a year ago, at <redacted> High School. This is not a story of hate, but one worth sharing nonetheless. 
So this one kid started wearing a tail to school. We all kind of laughed and thought nothing of it. The kid wore the thing for about a week. 
Soon enough, there was an announcement from the people in charge. They were outlawing Tails because they were "distracting". 
This silly, stupid rule then became a subject of ridicule in my English class, which was learning about satire. The rule was completely torn apart, along with other stupid rules, by some of my fellow classmates. Now, I don't know if that stupid rule is still there, but I wonder what other pathetic rules are placed around the place. 
Luckily, I don't go to the high school anymore, due to PSEO at my local college. I just thought I would share this wonderful tale.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 9, 2015)

At the art college I went to there were these two kids that went around the campus wearing furry tails and ears, they were always seen together and I'm not sure if they were a couple or not but pretty much everyone stared at them and poked shit at them behind their back, while I generally despise gossip in general I do think they were pretty much asking for it by dressing like that. I'd never publically wear anything like that unless it was a con or a costume party or something and the most furry thing I'd ever wear in public outside of those settings would be like a shirt with my fursona printed on it or something. 

One time I was chatting with a friend during our free period and after these two kids walked past he started ranting to me about the furry fandom, I politely nodded as I opened up my sketch book revealing several anthro characters I'd drawn, he had a shocked look on his face and an awkward silence followed. He's never mentioned furries to me since.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucient said:


> Yeah I've seen it, it's gross.... Thinking about it, our fandom is really weird, we got baby furs, vore, pregnancy, REVERSE PREGNANCY, people into feral, and it doesn't help that most people will claim you to be a hardcore porn addict if you even mentioned enjoying furry fandom. So, in my opinion, don't wear furry on your shirt ok? The whole world doesn't need to know.
> 
> and fursuiters... Don't get me wrong, I know a lot of people are into it but the people who do are literally the ones giving us the images in peoples mind.



Oh yes wierd is our image for sure. Several viral images such as Star Huskey's wet diapered murrsuit (don't worry he dosen't wear it in public), Odinwolf humping a fleshbox and
Anything Pamperchu related prettymuch preordains us as kinky fetishists who operate a loosly organized cult. In reality fetishists are everywhere.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nobody so far. 'Course there's really only like three people outside my immediate family that know I'm a furry, and They're my Co-Workers.

Of the four members of my immediate family that know I'm a furry;
My Stepfather is a closet furry
My mom doesn't really care
My dad seems to be cool with it
My half-brother wants me to make him a fursuit head (which isn't going to happen)


Of course, I'm not really "open" about myself in public, I put on a facade of normalcy in order to not draw negative attention to myself.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Mar 16, 2016)

Honestly, not really anybody. In fact, I usually get a remarkably positive reception from people (albeit some mild confusion). Hell, the bartender at my local watering hole has taken to jokingly referring to me as "Richard Snowfox" every time I come into the bar.

I'm half-tempted to create an actual character named Richard Snowfox just to continue the joke.


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2016)

Offline? Nobody, thus far. Baltimore is pretty laid back, though. The most I've ever worn is one of a few collars I have, back when I had a Malamute fursona. But then again, they could have just been seen as fashion accessories, and around Baltimore/DC, people are pretty mellow, and aren't prone to spend much energy reacting to such things. You'd have to try a lot harder to shock them, than ears, tails, and collars.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Only a racist family that hates everyone I even went to church in ears and tail once and everybody loved it. You gotta have that im proud of who I am aura and nobody but bullies will bother you


----------



## Forte (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't had any problems where I live ^_^


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

Filter said:


> It hasn't happened yet, but I'm mostly low-key about these things.


yep same here, I like to keep it in the closet.
but still it's happened an few times before though. But being that they gave me trouble for being an wolf due to the fact that the fandom is mostly wolves meh, I just find it funny.


----------



## malibu (Mar 17, 2016)

When I was a lot younger, I had a couple friends who used to rip on me for being a furry all the time. I realized they were very toxic people to be around, so I cut them out of my life. It wasn't the ripping no me for being a furry that made me end the friendship, it was just a load of other things (I'm pretty sure one was a neo-nazi) that made me split.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

its really funny when someone trying to be rude, but they don't know how. *insert troll face*


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

oh and I almost forgot to mention, being that I'm a scalie when my peers turn on me and ask if I'm "one of those furfags" I can say nope. I call it the social scalies loophole. ^.=.^


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 21, 2016)

I've never gotten shit for it before but I've ran crossed a lot of ill informed people.
One friend of mine thought Furry was just a code word for Zoophile and then there was my brother who thought it was just all strictly sexual acts in mascot suits.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2016)

Holy necro, Batman! Quick, to the lock thread section!


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 21, 2016)

EVERYONE at my school hates them. They just think that there people that want to fuck animals.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 21, 2016)

The thing is i don't tell people at school because im worried about people thinking 


All#the#fuR said:


> They just think that there people that want to fuck animals.


:/


----------



## Puppenstein (Mar 21, 2016)

Luckily over here no one knows what a furry is lol.

Besides, only my friends know and they dont really care.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 23, 2016)

My parents never cared. They probably thought it was just a phase or something. I had some people pick at me, but nothing much. One guy accused me in a rude tone of "drawing sexy dogs" to which I said "you're the one who sees them sexy" and the other was a guy who made a huge amount of fun in front of his friends, and I just said "at least I can draw". Funny enough we ended up friends sometime after that.

Mostly I've learned to present what I do with proper framing, which gives people very little room to say shit. One- I say I'm a professional illustrator. When I used to say "I'm an artist" or "I'm a pro artist" people were very sniffy and rude. Not that I blame them, "artist" as a title still makes a lot of people cringe because you seem flaky and flighty, and like you don't do much work. Using "illustrator" makes it suddenly sound all important and businesslike. Two- I always say I do fantasy and sci-fi. I present furry as fantasy (it is) and not as a separate subject. That opens people up to being accepting of almost anything you show them. Three- I say I choose anthro animals as a subject for several reasons- the challenge to humanize them without making them creepy, the challenge in general they provide that drawing humans gives you less of, and the fact that money lies in working with them because they're still fairly unique in the art world. And then I always provide at least one example.

100% positive reactions, every time. I'm proud of my formula. Confidence sells it, and not acting ashamed or nervous when people confront you. A business card helps. Also, you'll still get people who think working for yourself means "oh I envy you all that free time" to which you give them a condescending look and tell them "Sure if you don't count the fact that my day starts when I wake up and ends when I go to sleep because I don't know how to schedule my life like you do." Funny how quick they recant.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 23, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> My parents never cared. They probably thought it was just a phase or something. I had some people pick at me, but nothing much. One guy accused me in a rude tone of "drawing sexy dogs" to which I said "you're the one who sees them sexy" and the other was a guy who made a huge amount of fun in front of his friends, and I just said "at least I can draw". Funny enough we ended up friends sometime after that.
> 
> Mostly I've learned to present what I do with proper framing, which gives people very little room to say shit. One- I say I'm a professional illustrator. When I used to say "I'm an artist" or "I'm a pro artist" people were very sniffy and rude. Not that I blame them, "artist" as a title still makes a lot of people cringe because you seem flaky and flighty, and like you don't do much work. Using "illustrator" makes it suddenly sound all important and businesslike. Two- I always say I do fantasy and sci-fi. I present furry as fantasy (it is) and not as a separate subject. That opens people up to being accepting of almost anything you show them. Three- I say I choose anthro animals as a subject for several reasons- the challenge to humanize them without making them creepy, the challenge in general they provide that drawing humans gives you less of, and the fact that money lies in working with them because they're still fairly unique in the art world. And then I always provide at least one example.
> 
> 100% positive reactions, every time. I'm proud of my formula. Confidence sells it, and not acting ashamed or nervous when people confront you. A business card helps. Also, you'll still get people who think working for yourself means "oh I envy you all that free time" to which you give them a condescending look and tell them "Sure if you don't count the fact that my day starts when I wake up and ends when I go to sleep because I don't know how to schedule my life like you do." Funny how quick they recant.


I've got to admit that I have learned quite a bit from this, concerning having to present myself in my crafts especially if inquiried. I usually just end up getting by with an occasional odd ability to get along with just about anyone through just about any situation but I know that isnt going to save me from everything I need to rely on my own two legs and learn as much as I can. Thanks for sharing your strategy and even a backstory to further express their importance before even listing them. Hope you continue to do will as an Illustrator!  I have a lot to learn to do it professionally myself. I have too high ambitions so I have a long road to walk if Im going to fulfill them


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 23, 2016)

In my school anyone who is caught drawing a dog or cat aromatically is a furry


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 23, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> In my school anyone who is caught drawing a dog or cat aromatically is a furry



I want to be an aromatic furry! *spritzes self with perfume* Oh wait

I think you meant "automatically". <3


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 23, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> I want to be an aromatic furry! *spritzes self with perfume*


*sniffs heavily, his pupils dilate* that is a very nice smell though <3


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 23, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> *sniffs heavily, his pupils dilate* that is a very nice smell though <3


Too much to me. Being too automatic can be toxic to others x. X smells like bad joke


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 23, 2016)

Oops lol 





SodaBubbles said:


> I want to be an aromatic furry! *spritzes self with perfume* Oh wait
> 
> I think you meant "automatically". <3





Dazreiello said:


> Too much to me. Being too automatic can be toxic to others x. X smells like bad joke





MAGIKzMushroom said:


> *sniffs heavily, his pupils dilate* that is a very nice smell though <3


Hahaha


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 23, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Oops lol
> 
> 
> Hahaha


In that order... I makes too much sense for me to comprehend. @w@


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 23, 2016)

⊂(≥෴≤)つzZz
I'm still asleep ok





Dazreiello said:


> In that order... I makes too much sense for me to comprehend. @w@


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 23, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> *sniffs heavily, his pupils dilate* that is a very nice smell though <3



Yes yes inhale the poison perfume. HAhahahahahaahahaaaaa >:3


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 23, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> *sniffs heavily, his pupils dilate* that is a very nice smell though <3





SodaBubbles said:


> Yes yes inhale the poison perfume. HAhahahahahaahahaaaaa >:3


*It's a trap*


----------



## Acidwrangler (Mar 26, 2016)

I found out alittle while after high school, that a friend of mine I used to play DnD with was a furry. I have never gave him coudos (with I regret, plus I don't live there anymore) but he got kinda shitted on, which says alot about that group of friends.
I found out he was at this hobby store from my friend ( lets call this friend S.)We were looking at a pathfinder module, which had furs in it (instantly fell in love, but I kept that to myself hehe) and he put it down and tells me he instantly hated PF cause of this. Then with a shit-eating grin tells me this friend of ours was a furry. Which was so sneaky and slimmy, blowing someone up like that
This group of friends wasn't my daily friends, but I found out they really treated him like a filthy fur fag. Friend S. Was being a prick but leveled out once finding out this kid wanted to kill himself (which friend S pulled some tough love bullshit , an apology for spreading his beezwax would have surficed)
Anyway other friends in that circle were just scumfuck to him, harsh beastliality remarks and questioning his character.


----------



## Acidwrangler (Mar 26, 2016)

As for me, I couldn't care if people found out about how weird I am. My siblings are bronies and furs who don't know what disgresion is so I don't have a choice, guilty by association.

My motto is
I wouldn't have it any other way, beside you need someone like me around to contrast your wonderful vanilla perfection. How could you be normal if I'm not there to show you how


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 26, 2016)

Acidwrangler said:


> I found out alittle while after high school, that a friend of mine I used to play DnD with was a furry. I have never gave him coudos (with I regret, plus I don't live there anymore) but he got kinda shitted on, which says alot about that group of friends.
> I found out he was at this hobby store from my friend ( lets call this friend S.)We were looking at a pathfinder module, which had furs in it (instantly fell in love, but I kept that to myself hehe) and he put it down and tells me he instantly hated PF cause of this. Then with a shit-eating grin tells me this friend of ours was a furry. Which was so sneaky and slimmy, blowing someone up like that
> This group of friends wasn't my daily friends, but I found out they really treated him like a filthy fur fag. Friend S. Was being a prick but leveled out once finding out this kid wanted to kill himself (which friend S pulled some tough love bullshit , an apology for spreading his beezwax would have surficed)
> Anyway other friends in that circle were just scumfuck to him, harsh beastliality remarks and questioning his character.


People just don't understand and won't if you explain. If we can some how dull down on the internet it will stop. Then we can we can star a new with out all this porn. Also don't fight me on this, the pot is the ONLY reason that we get this attention. The people that make this stuff need to stop because it ruins peoples lives. Think of everyone that have been effected by all the hate. People get beat up verbal harassed because others can't understand, they are a fur them selves, or most likely they have other things going on in there life and they have to take it out on others. If you look into this deeply they pot is the reason that others think of commuting suicide... 

#PORN IS THE ANSWER... Hehe...
Anyway I'm not saying it is the people that make it's fault, it is just why it is happening. If you agree or disagree I want to know X3


----------



## Acidwrangler (Mar 26, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> People just don't understand and won't if you explain. If we can some how dull down on the internet it will stop. Then we can we can star a new with out all this porn. Also don't fight me on this, the pot is the ONLY reason that we get this attention. The people that make this stuff need to stop because it ruins peoples lives. Think of everyone that have been effected by all the hate. People get beat up verbal harassed because others can't understand, they are a fur them selves, or most likely they have other things going on in there life and they have to take it out on others. If you look into this deeply they pot is the reason that others think of commuting suicide...
> 
> #PORN IS THE ANSWER... Hehe...
> Anyway I'm not saying it is the people that make it's fault, it is just why it is happening. If you agree or disagree I want to know X3



Just to be clear you said "don't fight me" on your statement but then want to know if I agree or not. I'm gonna rebuddle abit, OK?

The porn is what it is, if that gets someone off that's their deal. Who are any of us to blame someones kinks for bad PR. Who do we start with?Haha. Plus alot of anthro artists make their money doing those commissions. 

As far as reputation, sure, alot of people I know assume that furs are dog fuckers, but there is no way of dulling the internet or society of that veiw. And I don't think it ruins lives, makes life harder but people will survive internet duels and drunk uncles.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 27, 2016)

Acidwrangler said:


> Just to be clear you said "don't fight me" on your statement but then want to know if I agree or not. I'm gonna rebuddle abit, OK?
> 
> The porn is what it is, if that gets someone off that's their deal. Who are any of us to blame someones kinks for bad PR. Who do we start with?Haha. Plus alot of anthro artists make their money doing those commissions.
> 
> As far as reputation, sure, alot of people I know assume that furs are dog fuckers, but there is no way of dulling the internet or society of that veiw. And I don't think it ruins lives, makes life harder but people will survive internet duels and drunk uncles.


Honestly I got up extra early that... I have know idea what I was trying to say... XD


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 27, 2016)

Acidwrangler said:


> Just to be clear you said "don't fight me" on your statement but then want to know if I agree or not. I'm gonna rebuddle abit, OK?
> 
> The porn is what it is, if that gets someone off that's their deal. Who are any of us to blame someones kinks for bad PR. Who do we start with?Haha. Plus alot of anthro artists make their money doing those commissions.
> 
> As far as reputation, sure, alot of people I know assume that furs are dog fuckers, but there is no way of dulling the internet or society of that veiw. And I don't think it ruins lives, makes life harder but people will survive internet duels and drunk uncles.


Porn is even irl, porn is even in anime community, porn is even in western comic book goers, porn is everywhere. Lol no idea how furry community got all the fingers pointed at tjem to begin with. Hell, irl you have more beastilality committed by everyone who isn't even a furry and for much longer than the furry community has been known (for those who'd want to say "oh, but furry fandom involves le animals compared to da other stuffs, so they is more aminal fckerz")


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah but it is why they say those things. They don't yell at us because they think that we are stupid for liking the art. No, they call us animal fuckers because of the furry porn. I'm not telling anyone that they should stop doing something, I'm just stating a fact 


Dazreiello said:


> Porn is even irl, porn is even in anime community, porn is even in western comic book goers, porn is everywhere. Lol no idea how furry community got all the fingers pointed at tjem to begin with. Hell, irl you have more beastilality committed by everyone who isn't even a furry and for much longer than the furry community has been known (for those who'd want to say "oh, but furry fandom involves le animals compared to da other stuffs, so they is more aminal fckerz")


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 27, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Yeah but it is why they say those things. They don't yell at us because they think that we are stupid for liking the art. No, they call us animal fuckers because of the furry porn. I'm not telling anyone that they should stop doing something, I'm just stating a fact


Indeed, its just dumb lol someday more of the world will grow out of their own delusions. Like mankind has been doing for a looong time. Someday.


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2016)

I think it helps to develop a thicker pelt, and not care so much what others think of you, and have a little faith in yourself. I grew up gay in a small town in the middle of nowhere, in the 1980s and 1990s...gravitated to being a punk rock kinda kid, and learned not to be too concerned what others thought of me, because I had my close friends, and knew I was a decent person. Did I get beat up a few times for being a freak with a mohawk? Yes, I did, But I lived, and it didn't stop me from being who I am. I refused to let others control me.

So when I discovered the furry fandom, it was a natural fit. If people called me an animal fucker, I didn't care, because I'm not. Maybe they are, and are projecting. I started out as a Malamute, into 'pup play', with my mate, and now husband, after marriage became legal. And if I wanna dress up in my pup gear, and have a romp with the man 've been with for two decades, it's between me and him, and I could give a fuck what anyone thinks. Anyone who knows me knows I'm a decent, generous, kind person, and what some strangers think I can;t control, and have no inclination to change my life to suit their ideals.

I live in the USA, and not under ISIS, or our own watered down version, AKA, the religious right. I'm proud of my civil liberties and am not about to give them up for the sake of living in a fairy-tale, G-rated world.

I don't mean to come off like some bad-ass who can't understand how hard it is growing up, and the pressures a person faces.  But it helps to believe in yourself, and not let others control you. Never surrender, even when others try to put you down.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> I think it helps to develop a thicker pelt, and not care so much what others think of you, and have a little faith in yourself. I grew up gay in a small town in the middle of nowhere, in the 1980s and 1990s...gravitated to being a punk rock kinda kid, and learned not to be too concerned what others thought of me, because I had my close friends, and knew I was a decent person. Did I get beat up a few times for being a freak with a mohawk? Yes, I did, But I lived, and it didn't stop me from being who I am. I refused to let others control me.
> 
> So when I discovered the furry fandom, it was a natural fit. If people called me an animal fucker, I didn't care, because I'm not. Maybe they are, and are projecting. I started out as a Malamute, into 'pup play', with my mate, and now husband, after marriage became legal. And if I wanna dress up in my pup gear, and have a romp with the man 've been with for two decades, it's between me and him, and I could give a fuck what anyone thinks. Anyone who knows me knows I'm a decent, generous, kind person, and what some strangers think I can;t control, and have no inclination to change my life to suit their ideals.
> 
> ...


I was about to write a hole paragraph... But I'm to lazy to I'm summarize it. It's harder than you think. Some people can't because they have depression or something. If i came out to my parents I would be just biting  the hand that feeds me. Bla bla bla ect.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2016)

you get shit about being a furry when you make it seem like a big deal that porn exists, that people fuck in suits, and by some extension that zoophilia exists. THESE ARE THINGS THAT HAPPEN and feverishly denying that it happens or you know "only a small percentage of people do that". so the solution isn't to get rid of porn or whatever but to stop taking the fandom so seriously. it's not. 

this is not to say that zoophilia of all things is something to really pass off but own up to the fact that it's there and move on.


----------

